# Berliner Fliegenfischertreff



## messerfisch (4. September 2007)

Was haltet ihr davon das wir das so Ähnlich wie der "Berlinerangeltreff"machen???Ichwürde mich Freuen mal Fliegenfischer aus Berlin oder Brandenburg zu treffen und kennen zu lernen!!!!!:mAlso wenn ihr lust auf son kleinen austausch unter "Nachtbarn" Dann könntet ihr das hier tun würde mich freuen!!!In diesem Sinne.....



Gruß Messerfisch


----------



## Tisie (5. September 2007)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hallo Max,

gute Idee, da bin ich doch sofort dabei :vik: ... ich melde mich nächste Woche mal telefonisch.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Bellyman (7. September 2007)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hi Matthias und Max,
reicht den der Fario-Club nicht?


----------



## stonefly007 (8. September 2007)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hy ,

also ich würde es toll finden und wär dabei |wavey:

müßt mal nur dann sagen wo und wann #6

Gruß Gunnar


----------



## Tisie (9. September 2007)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hi Micha,

schön mal wieder von Dir zu lesen! Wie geht's?



Bellyman schrieb:


> Hi Matthias und Max,
> reicht den der Fario-Club nicht?


Ich glaube Max meinte einen Thread zum Thema Fliegenfischen in und um Berlin.

Also, was gibt's aktuelles zu berichten? War jemand von Euch am Wochenende am Wasser?

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## snoekbaars (10. September 2007)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Moin zusammen!!



Tisie schrieb:


> ...
> Also, was gibt's aktuelles zu berichten? War jemand von Euch am Wochenende am Wasser?
> 
> Viele Grüße, Matthias



Ooooch ... ja ... ich war gestern kurzentschlossen Fischen, am Weissen See.

Auf die allgegenwärtigen Barsche war wie immer Verlaß.
Als ich dann mal was anderes anleinen wollte bin ich auf 5-6 Meter 0,25er "verjüngt" auf 0,14 Vorfach gewechselt und habe mit nem kleinen, gelben TungstenkopfMicroBugger auf 16er Goldhäckchen gebunden (dem einzigen den ich bei hatte) doch recht zuverlässig Rotaugen verhaften können.
Es war sehr kurzweilig, und ich habe viel gelernt, an diesem Angeltag!!

TL
Ralph


----------



## Karstein (10. September 2007)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Wir waren vorletzte Woche in Island und konnten an der #12er etliche Dorsche und Schellfische überlisten. :m

Momentan ist mein Weibchen übrigens dabei, das August-Filmmaterial aus Nord Tröndelag/ Norwegen zu schneiden und zu vertonen. Werde voraussichtlich am 19. oder 20.10. beim Fario e.V. eine kleine Filmvorführung und Slideshow über diesen traumhaften Nationalpark Lierne und das dortige Fischen abhalten (größte Bachforelle, die allerdings geschleppt: 3,04kg!) - Näheres werde ich euch rechtzeitig wissen lassen.


----------



## snoekbaars (10. September 2007)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hai Karstein!!

Ich will ja nicht allzu sehr vorbohren, aber ... cooool ... mit DER 12er Rute und DER Leine die ich schon befingern durfte?!?
Haben die Loops gehalten?!?

Suuuper ... bin jetzt schon gespannt und sehe mal zu im Oktoberstammtisch mit von der Partie zu sein.


TL
Ralph


----------



## Tisie (10. September 2007)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hi Karstein,

da bin ich ja mal gespannt, was Du bei unseren Oktober-Stammtisch (am 19.10.) zu erzählen hast :k ... dann können wir auch endlich mal ein Bier zusammen trinken #h

@Ralph: Karstein's Usertitel würde auch ganz hervorragend zu Dir passen :q ... aber die Plötzen sind ja schonmal ein guter Anfang #6

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Karstein (10. September 2007)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Jooo, gell Matthias? :m (Ralph müsste Mr. Sage heißen)

Aber in dem Zusammenhang noch mal herzlichen Dank für die von Dir gespleißten Loops, Ralph - die hielten immerhin alle Dorsche und Schellfische, wenn auch leider nur bis 4 Pfund, kein Heilbutt auf Fliege nich. #6

Nee, hab letzte Woche mit Micky über den Termin geklönt, entweder machen wir die Filmvorführung am 19.10. in den Kaffeestuben (da wären mehr Zuhörer, gell?) oder in Marios Räumen an einem Samstag.


----------



## messerfisch (10. September 2007)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

@ All schön das sich wer gemeldet hat,ich war am Samstag loß mit der #8 Rute auf Hecht... Hat gut geklappt... 2 Hechte einerwar 50,63cm auf einen kleinen Braunen (selbstgemachten) Fischstreamer....:vik:


----------



## Tisie (10. September 2007)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hi Karstein,



Karstein schrieb:


> Jooo, gell Matthias? :m (Ralph müsste Mr. Sage heißen)


na inzwischen ja eher Mr. Winston  ... für den Vortrag würde ich auch den Stammtisch bevorzugen, da macht sich das immer ganz gut. Am Samstag würden bestimmt weniger nur zum Vortrag kommen, aber man könnte das ja auch mit einem Bindenachmittag verbinden (natürlich nur zum Thema passende Fliegenmuster )?!

@Max: Petri Heil #6 ... wo bist Du denn gewesen?

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## messerfisch (10. September 2007)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

@ Tisie

in Potsdam natürlich... wo sonst..... ich habe eine gute Barschstelle gefunden:vik:


----------



## messerfisch (18. September 2007)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

@All und was machen eure Fänge so???..... Ich gehe am Samstag n bissel auf Forellen.. mal sehen was da so kommt?????



gruß max


----------



## Karstein (18. September 2007)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

@ Max: Petri Heil noch zu Deinen gESOXe! #6

@ Ralph: flutschte prima mit Deinen Loops - wenngleich ich bzw. Tanja die Loops ja lieber an was Fetterem getestet hätten.  Aber unser Hot Spot für kapitale Fliegen-Pollacks ist in 2008 mit drei Wochen schon wieder klargemacht. :m

Freue mich aufs Fario-Treffen am 19.10. - oder, falls ihr da nicht könnt, zur Angelwelt parallel zur Berliner Bootsausstellung.

@ Matthias: hätte da ein aktuelles Angebot für ne #12er Einhand für Dich, suchst sowas?


----------



## Bellyman (18. September 2007)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

@Karstein,

wann ist den die Bootsausstellung, habe bisher noch keine Reklame gesehen?
.......und was kannst du für eine #12er Einhand anbieten?
Ich fische ja auch sehr begeistert auf Pollack und Co.

@Matthias,

tja, ab und zu hab ich doch mal wieder Zeit zum Stöbern...!
Anfang Oktober werd ich wohl mal wieder hier in der Gegend losziehen, mal sehen wo die Hechte sind.
Für Manu hab ich jetzt ein BB besorgt, da werden wir kräftig üben, für die 1. Novemberwoche. Da fahren wir nach Dänemark, Küstenfischen vom BB.
Alles weitere am 19.10.07, freue mich auch schon auf ein paar Bilder und eventl. Filme


----------



## Tisie (18. September 2007)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hi Karsten,



Karstein schrieb:


> @ Matthias: hätte da ein aktuelles Angebot für ne #12er Einhand für Dich, suchst sowas?


hhmmm, akkut eigentlich nicht, suche eher mittel- bis langfristig was für den nächsten Norge-Urlaub (in 1-3 Jahren), aber vielleicht ist das Angebot ja so verlockend, daß ich nicht wiederstehen kann  ... sag mal an.

Viele Grüße, Matthias

P.S.: Ich habe das schöne Wetter am Sonntag genutzt, um nochmal mit der Trockenfliege den Dickköpfen nachzustellen. Anbei ein paar Fotos ... 

--


----------



## Karstein (19. September 2007)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

@ Bellyman: die Bootsausstellung inklusive der Angelwelt ist vom 21.11. bis 25.11. in den Messehallen am Funkturm. Wir werden FR bis SO vor Ort sein. 

@ Matthias: sauber, Petri auch Dir! Wir wetzen so langsam unsere Fluggeräte für das lange MeFo-Wochenende.

Hab euch ´ne PN geschickt.


----------



## Tisie (19. September 2007)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hi Karsten,



Karstein schrieb:


> @ Matthias: sauber, Petri auch Dir! Wir wetzen so langsam unsere Fluggeräte für das lange MeFo-Wochenende.
> 
> Hab euch ´ne PN geschickt.


Petri Dank!

Du Glücklicher, ich komme erst im Frühjahr wieder zum MeeFo-Angeln  ... wann geht's denn los und wohin?

Vielen Dank für den Tip zur Rute! Ist zwar 'ne Scierra und bei 'ner 12er mit Einstegringen bin ich auch ein bißchen skeptisch, aber für'n Appel und 'n Ei könnte man ja ... 

@Micha:



Bellyman schrieb:


> @Matthias,
> 
> tja, ab und zu hab ich doch mal wieder Zeit zum Stöbern...!
> Anfang Oktober werd ich wohl mal wieder hier in der Gegend losziehen, mal sehen wo die Hechte sind.
> ...


Sorry, habe Deine Nachricht erst jetzt gesehen ... auf was wollt Ihr denn im November in DK vom BB fischen? Wohl eher Dorsch als MeeFo, oder?! Unsere Doschfänge am kleinen Belt im Frühjahr waren letztes und dieses Jahr sehr bescheiden 

Wenn Du die 12er Rute gerne haben möchtest, biete ich nicht, wie gesagt, ist bei mir nicht akkut. Ansonsten würde ich es evtl. mal probieren, die günstig zu schießen.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Karstein (19. September 2007)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Na wir machen ein langes Wochenende und schlagen zum LMF-Treff oben auf.  Freue mich schon diebisch aufs Wedeln an der Kyste!


----------



## Tisie (19. September 2007)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hi Karsten,

zum LMF-Treffen wäre ich auch sehr gerne gefahren |rolleyes ... na vielleicht klappt's ja nächstes Jahr?! Ihr werdet die Berliner Fraktion schon würdig vertreten 

Viele Grüße und Petri Heil, Matthias


----------



## Bellyman (19. September 2007)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hi Matthias,
Mal sehen was es noch so gibt in DK. Lt. Vermieter ist MeFo sehr gut, wenn nicht, Dorsche beissen auch auf Streamer:k
......und machen im flachen Wasser auch richtig gut Alarm:l
......und wenn das auch nicht geht, gibt es ja immernoch als letzten Ausweg einen Put & Take......|rolleyes


----------



## messerfisch (19. September 2007)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*



Tisie schrieb:


> Hi Karsten,
> 
> 
> hhmmm, akkut eigentlich nicht, suche eher mittel- bis langfristig was für den nächsten Norge-Urlaub (in 1-3 Jahren), aber vielleicht ist das Angebot ja so verlockend, daß ich nicht wiederstehen kann  ... sag mal an.
> ...


@ Tisie dickes petri

wo hast du die denn gefangen???


----------



## Tisie (19. September 2007)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hi Micha,

und ich dachte, daß die meisten MeeFos im November schon zum Laichen im Fluß sind |kopfkrat ... na Ihr werdet schon was anleinen  ... Petri Heil! Kommst Du am Samstag auch zum Wurfkurs/Vortrag von Bernd Ziesche?

@Max:

Petri Dank! #h



messerfisch schrieb:


> wo hast du die denn gefangen???


Habe ich Dir doch am Telefon erzählt  ... laß uns nächstes Jahr im Sommer mal zusammen hinfahren. Kleiner Tip: Du findest das Gewässer auf unserer Vereinsseite und im FliFi-Blog unseres Vorsitzenden :m

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## messerfisch (20. September 2007)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

War Heute mit nem Popper loß an der 4# Rute und habe einen 52cm Rapfen gefangen der ging vll. ab... war echt klasse:k



gruß max


----------



## Bellyman (20. September 2007)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

@ Matthias

siehe E-Mail unseres Vermieters|wavey:
Die Rutte habe ich bei E-Bay nicht genommen, wurde zu teuer.
Ich schau mir auch mal die von Karstein an, vielleicht gibt es die ja dann noch.
Hänge aber noch ein paar Alu-Rollen dran#6, mal sehen wie die sich entwickeln, ist ein Sahnestück (glaube ich zumindest) dabei.



> Angeln auf Meerforelle ist sehr gut im November, die nicht laichenden Meerforellen überwintern in Horsens Förde wo die in kleinen schwärmen schwimmen, es gibt auch die Chance einen Grossen Überspringer zu fangen!


----------



## Tisie (20. September 2007)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hi Micha,

klingt ja vielversprechend mit den MeeFos |rolleyes

Welche Rollen meinst Du denn? Ich habe noch eine alte System2, so 'ne richtig robuste Kabeltrommel, die müßte es eigentlich bringen?! Schnurfassung hat die jedenfalls genug ... ansonsten kann ich bis Klasse 8 die Danielsson FW 5eight nur wärmstens empfehlen 

Viele Grüße, Matthias

P.S. @Max: Petri Heil zum Rapfen! An der 4er Rute sicher ein Riesenspaß #6 ... wo fischst Du denn mit der Fliege auf Rapfen und wie sieht Deine Fliege bzw. Dein Popper aus?


----------



## messerfisch (20. September 2007)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Wir Fahren am Samstag nach Werdermühle... kennt das zufällig einer von euch????

@ All ich wünsche euch ne gute nacht.....:vik:


----------



## Bruno (23. September 2007)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*



messerfisch schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon das wir das so Ähnlich wie der "Berlinerangeltreff"machen???Ichwürde mich Freuen mal Fliegenfischer aus Berlin oder Brandenburg zu treffen und kennen zu lernen!!!!!:mAlso wenn ihr lust auf son kleinen austausch unter "Nachtbarn" Dann könntet ihr das hier tun würde mich freuen!!!In diesem Sinne.....
> 
> Hallo Messerfisch,
> 
> Sehr gute Idee. melde Dich mal#h


----------



## messerfisch (27. September 2007)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*



Bruno schrieb:


> messerfisch schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Was haltet ihr davon das wir das so Ähnlich wie der "Berlinerangeltreff"machen???Ichwürde mich Freuen mal Fliegenfischer aus Berlin oder Brandenburg zu treffen und kennen zu lernen!!!!!:mAlso wenn ihr lust auf son kleinen austausch unter "Nachtbarn" Dann könntet ihr das hier tun würde mich freuen!!!In diesem Sinne.....
> ...


----------



## messerfisch (27. September 2007)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

wie schon gesagt ich war ja letzes Wochenende an einem Angelteich....... ( Asche über mein Haupt)
Die Forellen haben echt auf alles gebissen... Ich habe eher einen Köder gesucht auf den man nichts fängt als umgekehrt..... Zum schluß bin ich dann bei meinen Hechtstreamer´n gekommen .....12cm......kein problem für die 40-45cm langen jungs immer rauf da... echt krass.Mit popper ging das auch sehr gut.Schöne bisse auf der Oberfläche. Aber das mit den Streamer´n war echt geil......Und Lachsforellen von 4 kg. habe ich an der 4# Rute gedrillt,auf eine 16er Goldkopfnymphe in Olivgrün.... 

Naja alles im allen ein schöner Tag!!!!



gruß max:vik:


----------



## Tisie (27. September 2007)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hallo Max,

da hast Du ja gut abgeräumt, Petri Heil! Da bezahlt man sicher per kg, oder?! Gibt's Fotos von den Fischen und der Anlage? Würde mir gerne mal ein Bild machen ... vielleicht wäre das ja mal was für meine Tochter?!

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## messerfisch (28. September 2007)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Gib mal bei google ein: Angelteiche Werdermühle



Ja leider muss man nach Kg. bezahlen aber es ist echt geiel ....


gruß max....:vik:


----------



## Tisie (28. September 2007)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hi Max,

das sind ja heftige Kilopreise :g

Hast Du auch am Saiblingsteich gefischt oder es mal auf Karpfen/Stör probiert? Sicher auch witzig mit der Fliege?!

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## messerfisch (28. September 2007)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

ja Saiblinge habe ich gefangen.....Die Karpfen wollten nicht... auf Stör habe ich nicht Probiert aber es hat einen haiden Spaß gemacht.....



gruß max:vik:


----------



## archi69 (28. September 2007)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*



> wie schon gesagt ich war ja letzes Wochenende an einem Angelteich....... ( Asche über mein Haupt)



Naja, passiert doch jedem Mal   
























Mir auch...!

Gruß
Archi


----------



## messerfisch (28. September 2007)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*



archi69 schrieb:


> Naja, passiert doch jedem Mal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   naja wenn´s spaß macht maln bisschen abzudrillen..... Immerhin ist das die Sportlichste art.......|kopfkrat......:vik:


gruß max


----------



## Tisie (28. September 2007)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hi Max,



messerfisch schrieb:


> ja Saiblinge habe ich gefangen...


und worauf? Oder ist die Fliege egal?

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## messerfisch (29. September 2007)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Frag lieber worauf sie nicht gebissen haben... Die Saiblinge habe ich mit nem Bachflokrebs gefangen....



gruß max:vik:


----------



## messerfisch (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Ich war gestern auf Forelle an einem total beschissenem See..... der war so voll an Brutfisch das die Forellen sich für nichts interessiert haben.... Wir waren von sieben morgens bis abends um sieben das und ich habe 1 Forelle gefangen....:v
Auf braunen Wollybagger naja alles im allem total scheiß Tag...

gruß max:vik:


----------



## archi69 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Natursee oder Puff?


----------



## messerfisch (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Natursee (ca.3 Hektar groß) Mit Forellenbesatz.... aber echt ******* wegen den Brutfischen.Die Forellen haben echt nichts anderes genommen....



gruß max


----------



## messerfisch (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

@ all


Und war einer von euch mal loß?Leider ist das Wasser letztes We so hoch gewesen das man kaum Irgentwo mi der Fliege fischen konnte.... Kennt einer von euch vll. ein Gewässer wo man auch zur Kalten Jahreszeit Fischen kann?


gruß max:vik:


----------



## Karstein (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Melde uns von einem Kurztrip aus Kappeln/ Schlei zurück. Vier Tage Doppelzüge anner Kyste, mir tun jetzt noch alle Büroweichmuskeln weh und ich brauche dringend eine neue Leichtwurfkombo (Guideline LPXe)...

Aber hat sich gelohnt: die wohl silberste 57er für den 04.10.2007 - gefangen auf meine Verschwörungsfliege Red Tag/ Skjern Fancy:







Was ein feiner Tag! Auch, wenn Weibchen alias Ghilleuse erstmals nicht neben mir stand und den Silberfisch keschern durfte.  Dafür hat Gnilftz dies schicke Foto geschossen - danke gen Lübeck dafür! #6


----------



## Tisie (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Petri Heil, Karsten, hab ich schon im LMF bewundert! 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Karstein (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Dank Dir, Matthias - am 19.10. gibts ein paar Foddos mehr für Dich!


----------



## Tisie (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*



Karstein schrieb:


> Dank Dir, Matthias - am 19.10. gibts ein paar Foddos mehr für Dich!


Darauf freue ich mich schon sehr :k ... bis dahin werde ich jeden Abend den dicken Bauch meiner Frau streicheln, damit sich mein Junior auch an seinen Termin hält und erst am 24.10. rauspurzelt  ... OK, ab dem 20.10. kann er kommen - nur vorher nicht #d

Bis dann, Matthias


----------



## Karstein (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Ich drück euch Daumen und Bauch mit!


----------



## messerfisch (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Ein dickes Petri Heil...... Sieht sehr schön aus die Mefo...
Und wie viele würfe waren nötig???


gruß max:vik:


----------



## Karstein (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hei Max,

das war easy letzten Donnerstag: gegen 9 Uhr ins Wasser, ca. 30 Würfe, und gegen 9:15 Uhr rummste es. 

Dafür am Vortag den ganzen Tag und an zwei Stellen ergebnislos gewedelt, ebenso am FR und SA. 

Greetz

Karsten


----------



## messerfisch (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*



Karstein schrieb:


> Hei Max,
> 
> das war easy letzten Donnerstag: gegen 9 Uhr ins Wasser, ca. 30 Würfe, und gegen 9:15 Uhr rummste es.
> 
> ...


  Ce la Vie...... mal klappt´s und mal nicht.....


gruß max


----------



## Tisie (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*



Karstein schrieb:


> Ich drück euch Daumen und Bauch mit!


Vielen Dank! #h

Matthias


----------



## messerfisch (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*



Tisie schrieb:


> Vielen Dank! #h
> 
> Matthias



Ich Euch auch:m



und wenn das überstanden is können wir ja mal zusammen loß?!?!?!


gruß mäx


----------



## Tisie (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Dank auch Dir, Max!

Ich melde mich, wenn ich wieder Zeit zum angeln habe.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## messerfisch (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*



Tisie schrieb:


> Dank auch Dir, Max!
> 
> Ich melde mich, wenn ich wieder Zeit zum angeln habe.
> 
> Viele Grüße, Matthias


  ja mach das und Teu Teu Teu .... Ich drück euch die Daumen.....:vik:


grüß mäx


----------



## archi69 (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hallo Matthias 

na dann Daumen drück!

Und....gleich ne Fliegenrute in die Hand drücken, damit die Energien überströmen...damit ist der Fliegenfischer-Partner gesichert!

Gruß
Archi


----------



## Tisie (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Vielen Dank, Archi, wird schon werden |rolleyes ... zählt das dann eigentlich als "Fangebricht"? |kopfkrat :q

Das mit der Fliegenrute geht klar, meine Tochter fragt auch schon, wann ich endlich eine Rute für sie baue 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Tisie (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

So, ich melde Vollzug ...

Zeit: 28.10.2007, 17:58Uhr
Länge: 55cm
Gewicht: 4380g

Ein ordentlicher Brocken :q ... bin happy |rolleyes

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## messerfisch (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*



Tisie schrieb:


> So, ich melde Vollzug ...
> 
> Zeit: 28.10.2007, 17:58Uhr
> Länge: 55cm
> ...


Na dann herzlichen glückwunsch....darf man fragen wie er/sie heißt?????:q


gruß max


----------



## Tisie (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hallo Max,

vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche! Unser Sohn heißt Kai 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Truttafriend (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch #h


----------



## messerfisch (17. November 2007)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Ich werde mal wieder an eine Forellensee gehen mal wieder n bissel die Fliege nässen..... mal sehen was da so kommt.....



Und wart ihr mal wieder loß mit der  Fliege???


gruß max:m


----------



## archi69 (20. November 2007)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Tach!

Habe ich auch gemacht...Forellensee in Polen meine ich. Ging alles ganz schnell,
werfen, Nymphe absinken lassen, zweimal kurz einstrippen...zupf, zupf...und schon hing
eine dran  ))

Okay, richtig Fliegenfischen ist was anderes, aber in die Pfanne musste wieder mal eine Forelle...die Makrelen, Seelachse und Wittlinge aus Norge konnte ich einfach nicht mehr riechen.....

Gruß
Archi


----------



## messerfisch (25. November 2007)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Wenn Ihr mal langeweile habt müsst ihr mal im Berliner Angeltreff gucken da sind ein paar schöne Saiblinge von mir ,an der Fliegenrute gefangen.....



gruß max:vik:


----------



## messerfisch (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

mal sehen ich gehe denke ich mal mit Nymphen auf Brassen und Plötzen mal sehen ob sich da was tut?????




gruß max#6


----------



## Tisie (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hi Max,



messerfisch schrieb:


> mal sehen ich gehe denke ich mal mit Nymphen auf Brassen und Plötzen mal sehen ob sich da was tut?????


ans P...fließ bei S...hagen?

Berichte mal, ob schon was geht!

Bis dann, Matthias


----------



## messerfisch (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Habe n paar brassen gefangen aber nich mit der Fliege.....Mit der Matshrute...naja 


@ Tisie hast PN




gruß max:vik:


----------



## snoekbaars (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

N'Abend zusammen!!

Am letzten Tag des Jahres war ich mal mit dem Streamer los und habe 3 lütte Hechte (40-50cm) verhaften können.
Sehr schön, alle auf den gleichen Streamer innerhalb einer halben Stunde an fast der selben Stelle vor einer Brücke ... vielleicht hatte ja einer auch 2 Mal gebissen.
War mal nett ... hatte ich lange nicht mehr!!

TL
Ralph


----------



## Tisie (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Petri Heil, Ralph!

@Max: Hast PN ...

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## messerfisch (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Petri Ralph Hört sich echt gut an wo warst du wenn man fragen darf???


gruß Max:m


----------



## messerfisch (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

kennt einer von euch die Örtze???



gruß Max


----------



## archi69 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Moin!

Gesundes und fischreiches Jahr!

Ich war über die Weihnachtstage auch oft mit der FliRute und
verschiedenen Nymphen und Streamern unterwegs....NICHTS!

War dann schon fast frustrierend, weil es eigentlich Gewässer waren, wo Zielfische (Hechte, Barsche, Brassen, Plötzen...) gut vorkommen.

Na gut, so bin ich dann mal wieder im Forellenpuff gelandet, aber auf Dauer macht das keinen Spass, ist halt nur, um an der Rute mal was Zappelndes zu haben.....und für die Pfanne!

Gruß
Archi


----------



## messerfisch (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Falls einer von euch mal lust hat an der Örtze zu fischen (Mein Hausgewässer) Könnt ihr euch ja mal melden ist echt schön da.....Habe letztes Jahr dort 3 Äschen über 40 cm gefangen und eine 45er.....Viele 30er...also der Bestand dort ist echt gut....



gruß Max


----------



## messerfisch (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Ich war letztens mit der Fliege auf HEcht aber das hat alles nicht so geklappt wie ich wollte.....


----------



## Tisie (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hi Max,



messerfisch schrieb:


> Ich war letztens mit der Fliege auf HEcht aber das hat alles nicht so geklappt wie ich wollte.....


wo warst Du denn und was hat nicht geklappt? Dir kann sicher geholfen werden 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## messerfisch (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Nee ich glaube da könnt ihr mir auch nicht helfen.....Ich war am Niederneuendorfer Kanal.....in Schönwalde.Ich wollte eigentlich an den Badesee dort gehen aber der war zugefrohren.Und der Kanal hat eine Wassertiefe von ca.30-40 cm..... Da gibts keine fische....ich war nur Streamer baden|uhoh:


gruß Max


----------



## Tisie (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hi Max,



messerfisch schrieb:


> Nee ich glaube da könnt ihr mir auch nicht helfen.....Ich war am Niederneuendorfer Kanal.....


OK, dann ist Dir wirklich nicht zu helfen #d ... da geht man ja auch nicht angeln 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## messerfisch (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

ja aber bevor ich garnicht angeln gehe .......


gehe ich lieber mir das mal angucken und weiß für nächstesmal das ich da nicht hin gehen brauche#6


gruß Max


----------



## messerfisch (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

nud wart ihr schon dieses jahr mal die fliege schwingen????Ich binde zur Zeit nur damit ich dann gewappnet bin für die vielen Fische:m


gruß max


----------



## Tisie (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hi Max,

ich war letzten Sonntag am P-Fließ, meine neu aufgebaute 4er Rute einweihen  ... hab sie auch ein paar Mal krumm gemacht (Brassen auf rote Nymphe), aber es ist noch recht schwer. War auch viel Strömung und hohes Wasser ... wenn es wärmer wird und der Wasserstand sinkt, ziehen mehr Fische aus dem See rein und sind beißfreudiger.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## snoekbaars (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Moin zusammen!!#h

Petri Heil, Matthias!!!#6
Wir sehen uns nächsten Freitag?

TL
Ralph
P.S.: Letztes WE hätte ich glatt mitfahren können.


----------



## Tisie (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Petri Dank, Ralph!

Na, gar nicht beim Arbeitseinsatz  ... ich mußte heute vormittag leider arbeiten :g

Nächstes Wochenende muß ich auf Dienstreise, werde aber Freitag mal kurz vorbeikommen, wenn ich es schaffe. Ich muß ja zumindest die neue E-Spule für meine Danielsson entgegennehmen 

Bis dann, Matthias

P.S.: Ich kann das nächste Mal ja Bescheid sagen, wenn ich Weißfisch-Nymphen fahre?!


----------



## snoekbaars (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hay!

@Matthias
Dieses Wochende hab ich meine Tochter da, da nehme ich mir gar nix vor. Die Kleene ist sowieso nur recht selten bei mir.
Morgen sind ja Karsten und Theo werfen an der Havel ... da hab ich mich ja mal ausgeklinkt. Ich hab eh alle Ruten im Büro stehen.
Nächstes WE hab ich nichts Besonderes vor, darauf das WE am Samstag haben wir Verwandte da und machen mit denen in Berlin rum. Danach das WE dann meinen Sohnemann.
So sieht's aus bei mir in den nächsten Wochen.
Immer wenn Du mal auf Weißfisch gehen solltest ruf an, sobald Du es sicher sagen kannst wann genau ... auch wenn es vielleicht nicht sofort klappt ... irgendwann wird es spontan sicher gehen.


TL
Ralph
P.S.: Den 6-weight Shootout könnten wir auch so oder ähnlich hin bekommen. Bis April geht das bestimmt.


----------



## messerfisch (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hi leute und wie wars????

gruß Max:vik:


----------



## Tisie (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hi Ralph,

wie gesagt, nächstes WE muß ich auf Dienstreise, da wird's bei mir nichts mit angeln. Ich melde mich aber, wenn ich mal wieder losziehe ... morgen geht's auf Zander, aber mit der Spinne, also nix für diesen Thread :g



snoekbaars schrieb:


> P.S.: Den 6-weight Shootout könnten wir auch so oder ähnlich hin bekommen. Bis April geht das bestimmt.


Ich habe meine XP immer noch nicht fertig #d ... nächste Woche geht's weiter |rolleyes

@Max:


messerfisch schrieb:


> Hi leute und wie wars????


Wie war WAS?

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## messerfisch (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*



Tisie schrieb:


> Hi Ralph,
> 
> wie gesagt, nächstes WE muß ich auf Dienstreise, da wird's bei mir nichts mit angeln. Ich melde mich aber, wenn ich mal wieder losziehe ... morgen geht's auf Zander, aber mit der Spinne, also nix für diesen Thread :g
> 
> ...


----------



## Tisie (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hi Max,



messerfisch schrieb:


> @ Tise wann geht das denn mit deinen Döbeln loß????


Du kannst es wohl nicht erwarten  ... im Mai.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## archi69 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*



> hab sie auch ein paar Mal krumm gemacht (Brassen auf rote Nymphe)



Moin Tisie,

mich würde mal interessieren, wie groß die Nymphen sind, vielleicht hast Du ja sogar ein Foto parat.
Ich war gestern auch unterwegs, bei diesem tollen Wetter,
fangtechisch: nix! Obwohl Bewegung im Wasser war und ich weiß, das es richtig fette Brassen drin gibt...

Wie führst Du die Nymphe, langsam über den Grund? Lässt
Du lange Pausen zwischen den "Zupfern"?
Wäre Dir für ein paar Tips dankbar!

Gruß
archi


----------



## Tisie (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hi Archi,

für Brassen funktionieren rote Nymphen auf einem 12er Buckelhaken recht zuverlässig ... einfach Goldkopf auf den Haken schieben (Größe abhängig von Tiefe und Strömung), rote Wolle über den Hakenschenkel wickeln und vor dem Goldkopf noch ein "Kragen" aus Pfauengras - eigentlich ganz simpel, Zuckmückenimitation eben 

Im langsam fließenden Wasser klappt es auf Brassen am besten mit einer Präsentation schräg stromab, dabei muß die Nymphe unbedingt den Grund erreichen. Jenachdem wo die Fische stehen und wie beißfreudig diese sind muß man die Drift der Nymphe durch Menden oder Nachfüttern der Schnur so steuern, daß die Nymphe mal schneller, mal langsamer vor den Brassen über den Grund hoppelt/schleift und in einer schönen Drift herumschwingt. Du mußt jeden Tag auf's neue ausprobieren, was besser läuft. Oftmals bringt es auch etwas, der Nymphe durch zartes Zupfen ein bißchen mehr Leben einzuhauchen. Ich will aber auch nicht verschweigen, daß man ab und zu auch mal einen Brassen von außen hakt, wenn die Nymphe zum eigenen Ufer herumschwingt - peinlich |evil:

Auf Rotaugen nehme ich kleinere (Gr.16) und leichtere (ebenfalls rote) Nymphen, aber keinen Buckelhaken (die haken im kleinen Maul schlechter) ... Rotaugen stehen meist etwas höher im Wasser und lieben es, wenn die Nymphe aufsteigt. Manchmal läuft aber auch "dead Drift" besser. Grundsätzlich sollten die Nymphen mit steigenden Temperaturen im fortschreitenden Frühjahr kleiner und natürlicher gefärbt sein, ich fische so ab März meist nur noch Gr. 16 in verschiedenen Brauntönen. Man glaubt es kaum, daß die Fische so einen kleinen Köder noch finden, aber sie schaffen es und manchmal bleibt auch ein schöner Beifang hängen, wie z.B. Barsch, Giebel, Aland oder auch mal (leider viel zu selten) eine Schleie.

Ach so, ich fische mit Bissanzeiger und recht dünnen Vorfachspitzen (14er oder 12er) ... mit einer rel. weichen Rute Klasse 3 oder 4 kann man damit auch größere Fische problemlos bändigen (mein bester Fang war eine 51er Schleie letztes Jahr - 12er Vorfach und 16er Nymphe ).

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## archi69 (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Danke Tisie für Deine ausführliche Erklärung.

Klar rote Nymphe=Zuckmückenlarve, werd mich gleich mal an den Bindetisch setzen.

Eins müssen wir aber noch bereden. Mein Gewässer ist sehr, sehr träge fließend, fast stillstehend. Mit "stromab" und "dead drift" und "Herumschwingen" ist da nicht viel. 
Ich muss die Nymphe also so heranzuppeln, ich denke eher langsam und ohne große Hektik, oder?
Die Tiefe ist übrigens so 1m bis 1,20 m. Ich fische mit WF und ca. 3m Monovorfach, 22er mit 13er Spitze. 

Ich kann mir auch immer schwer vorstellen, dass die Fische so kleine Nymphen finden, das Wasser ist ja nicht so klar wie in Forellenflüssen...

Gruß
Archi


----------



## Tisie (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hi Archi,

gern geschehen :m



archi69 schrieb:


> Eins müssen wir aber noch bereden. Mein Gewässer ist sehr, sehr träge fließend, fast stillstehend. Mit "stromab" und "dead drift" und "Herumschwingen" ist da nicht viel.
> Ich muss die Nymphe also so heranzuppeln, ich denke eher langsam und ohne große Hektik, oder?


Genau, immer schön langsam ... Du mußt ausprobieren, was am besten funktioniert, z.B. leicht die Schnur einzupfen oder gleichmäßig ziehen oder mit der Rutenspitze vibrieren.



archi69 schrieb:


> Die Tiefe ist übrigens so 1m bis 1,20 m. Ich fische mit WF und ca. 3m Monovorfach, 22er mit 13er Spitze.


Bei der Tiefe und wenn kaum Strömung ist, kannst Du das Vorfach noch verkürzen. Die Bisserkennug ist dann besser und Du kannst den Bissanzeiger (Knete) direkt auf die Verbindung Flugschnur-Vorfach setzen. Im Fluß sagt man immer ca. doppelte Wassertiefe beim Nymphenfischen, also solltest Du mit zwei Meter Vorfach gut hinkommen. Noch ein Tip, je dünner das Vorfach ist, umso besser sinkt die Nymphe ab  ... also mach ruhig 120-150cm 13er Spitze und 50-80cm das dickere Ende.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## archi69 (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Nochmals Danke Tisie,

wenn das Wetter es erlaubt, werde ich am Sonnabend gleich wieder losziehen, muss doch mal was zu machen sein.....

Aber das ist eben das "Problem "als FliFischer hier in unseren Breiten, so einfachwie in den Bergflüssen mit ewig hungrigen Forellen ist's nun mal vielleicht nicht.

Gruß
archi


----------



## messerfisch (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

@ all wie bringt ihr denn so diese scheiß Tage rum??? Was macht ihr geht ihr los mit der Fliege? Oder Fliegenbox wieder voll machen????



gruß Max:vik:


----------



## Tisie (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hi Archi,

gern geschehen und viel Glück am Samstag #h ... berichte mal von Deinen Erfolgen!



archi69 schrieb:


> Aber das ist eben das "Problem "als FliFischer hier in unseren Breiten, so einfachwie in den Bergflüssen mit ewig hungrigen Forellen ist's nun mal vielleicht nicht.


Das ist doch gerade das reizvolle bei uns #6 ... es gibt so viele Nichtsalmoniden, die sich mit der Fliege fangen lassen, da wird einem über's Jahr nicht langweilig.

@Max: Ich hätte gerne mehr Zeit ... Fliegenbinden, Rutenbau und Angeln könnte ich auch immer gehen 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## stonefly007 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*



Tisie schrieb:


> Hi Archi,
> 
> gern geschehen und viel Glück am Samstag #h ... berichte mal von Deinen Erfolgen!
> 
> ...



Genau denn man sollte nicht vergessen das auch ein dicker Brassen am feinen Gerät voll Fun macht :vik:und nun im Frühjahr bei uns in Nähe Ketzin die Havel wieder zur Rotaugenpirsch wunderbar iss , denn die sind auch gut ruppig an der Flugrute mit viel Power #6#6:g


----------



## messerfisch (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*



stonefly007 schrieb:


> Genau denn man sollte nicht vergessen das auch ein dicker Brassen am feinen Gerät voll Fun macht :vik:und nun im Frühjahr bei uns in Nähe Ketzin die Havel wieder zur Rotaugenpirsch wunderbar iss , denn die sind auch gut ruppig an der Flugrute mit viel Power #6#6:g




Wo gehst du denn mit der Fliege auf Plötzen?????


gruß Max:m


----------



## stonefly007 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

hy , ich fahre meistens nach Ketzin , da ich dort am Bungerlow meiner Eltern nen Boot habe , und beangle die Nebenarme der Havel und ab Mai fahre ich dann in die Schiffahrtsrinne(Havel) raus :g


----------



## messerfisch (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

aha ist ja cool ...ich habe auch ein Boot auf der Havel......in Geltow lohnt es sich dort auch????


gruß Max:vik:


----------



## stonefly007 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

hy Max , es lohnt sich immer in der Havel , such dir stellen wie dicke Schilfbänke und fisch diese ab , indem du die Nymphe dicht am Schilf präsentierst und sie dann einstrippst , geht bei mir echt gut in Ketzin , wieso denn auch nicht in Geltow!!


----------



## messerfisch (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Ich weiß es nicht??? Probieren....Auch schon um diese Jahreszeit?



gruß Max:vik:


----------



## stonefly007 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Klar , ich werd auch langsam meine Flyrod scharf machen auf Rotauge und co , wenn was geht bei mir geb ich dir mal per PN mal bescheid . o.k. ??


----------



## archi69 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Moin...war gestern bei diesem genialen Wetter (17 Grad!!!) unterwegs, um alle Tips von Tisie zu beherzigen...aber den Fischen war das Maul wie zugenagelt, zwei Stunden habe ich die Nymphen über den Grund gezuppelt...NIX!
Das Einzige was ging, war die Jagd auf kleine Ukels und Plötzen an der Oberfläche mit winziger Trockenfliege...war aber letzlich nicht so befriedigend 

Wie sahs bei Euch aus?

archi


----------



## Tisie (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hi Archi,

ist ja schade, daß es bei Dir nicht geklappt hat :g ... ich war am WE nicht mit der Fliegenrute unterwegs und habe lieber meine neue Shimano Technium DF AX 240H eingeweiht 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## archi69 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Frevel! Ne Spinnrute!
...
Schönes Teil!
Und, hat's geklappt?

Gruß
archi


----------



## messerfisch (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*



stonefly007 schrieb:


> Klar , ich werd auch langsam meine Flyrod scharf machen auf Rotauge und co , wenn was geht bei mir geb ich dir mal per PN mal bescheid . o.k. ??



Ja mach das,dass wäre echt cool vll. könnte man ja auch mal zusammen los????



gruß Max:vik:


----------



## Tisie (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hi Archi,



archi69 schrieb:


> Frevel! Ne Spinnrute!


und dann noch in diesem Thread *pfui* *pfui* *pfui* 



archi69 schrieb:


> Und, hat's geklappt?


Mit den Z-Fischen hat es nicht so geklappt, aber nebenbei durften zwei schöne Hechte von 78 und 65cm kurzzeitig Luft schnappen. Durch die straffe Aktion der Rute merkt man super, was am Köder passiert.

Zurück zum FliFi ... wenn Du willst, können wir uns ja mal am Pfefferfließ treffen und zusammen ein bißchen nymphen? Vielleicht mag Max ja auch dazu kommen?

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## messerfisch (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

@ Tisie gerne wenn ihr mich mitnehmt???


gruß Max


PS: Ich war letzte Woche da am Pfefferfließ......:vik:


----------



## Tisie (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hi Max,

klar, das läßt sich bestimmt einrichten ... wie war es letzte Woche am Fließ?

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## messerfisch (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

@ Tiese

naja war eigentlich *******....Die Fische waren beim Laichen und ließen sich nicht Fangen.....gezwungenermaßen Reißen......es war so voller fisch das die Fliege immer an ein Fisch hängen blieb



gruß max:vik:


----------



## Tisie (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hi Max,

das mit dem Reißen ist Mist, aber läßt sich leider nicht immer verhindern :g ... besser läuft es meist etwas später im März, dann sind nicht mehr so viele Fische im Fließ, aber dafür oftmals größere und mehr Arten, die dann auch besser beißen.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## messerfisch (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

@ Tisie gehst  du auch auf Aland???



gruß Max:vik:


----------



## Tisie (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hi Max,

wenn man am Pfefferfließ ist, kann man quasi nebenan in der Nieplitz auch auf Alande fischen. Das habe ich in den letzten Jahren aber nicht mehr so intensiv gemacht und zu der Zeit lieber woanders gefischt.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## archi69 (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Pfefferfließ und soviel Fische, dass man diese versehentlich hakt????? Ist ja unglaublich....



> Zurück zum FliFi ... wenn Du willst, können wir uns ja mal am Pfefferfließ treffen und zusammen ein bißchen nymphen? Vielleicht mag Max ja auch dazu kommen?



Wäre ne coole Sache, auch mal auf Gleichgesinnte zu treffen....#6 Wann?

Gruß
archi


----------



## Tisie (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hi Archi,

nächstes Wochenende wird's bei mir wahrscheinlich nichts, da ich bei einem Arbeitseinsatz meines Vereins mitmache. Vielleicht übernächstes Wochenende? Ich melde mich, wenn ich ans Fließ fahre.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## archi69 (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hi, na dann lass uns das mal angehen! 

Und übernächstes WE würde sogar passen! Zeit, Ort und Treffpunkt können wir ja per PN ausmachen oder so...Bis dahin werde ich noch einige "Geheimnymphen" binden 

Gruß
archi


----------



## Tisie (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Alles klar, ich schicke Dir 'ne PN, wenn's losgeht  ... bin schon gespannt auf Deine Geheimnymphen |kopfkrat

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## messerfisch (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Ich glaube das war denn da Wochenende wo es bei mir auf Lachs geht????Ist das der 14.03.08????


gruß Max:vik:


----------



## archi69 (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hey Max,

nee, gemeint ist das WE davor, also der 8./9. März. (Das Wetter spielt natürlich auch eine Rolle, nicht das der Winter dann doch noch zuschlägt...)

Aha, und ne Woche drauf gehts bei Dir auf Lachs? Na, da sind wir doch dabei!!!!!
Wann und wo?   

archi


----------



## messerfisch (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*



archi69 schrieb:


> Hey Max,
> 
> nee, gemeint ist das WE davor, also der 8./9. März. (Das Wetter spielt natürlich auch eine Rolle, nicht das der Winter dann doch noch zuschlägt...)
> 
> ...




Ich fliege nach Lettland und gehe dort an den Salaca River ....


hier mal n Linkhttp://service.gmx.net/de/cgi/derefer?TYPE=3&DEST=http://copeslapa.lv/arch/saltai02.htm


----------



## archi69 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Moin!

Na das ist natürlich ....geil!!! Da wünschen wir uns eine ausführlichen und bebilderten Bericht, okay? Und viel, viel Petri!!!

archi


----------



## messerfisch (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Den könnt ihr dann haben,wenn ihr wollt. Das mit den Bildern Könnte zwar dann etwas dauern weil ich keine Kamera habe. Die Bilder hole ich mir denn von meinen Begleiter:m!
Ich bin auch schon gespannt wie das wird?!?!?!?



gruß Max:vik:


----------



## stonefly007 (2. März 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*



messerfisch schrieb:


> Ja mach das,dass wäre echt cool vll. könnte man ja auch mal zusammen los????
> 
> 
> 
> gruß Max:vik:



ja kein Ding , denn lass uns doch mal was planen per PN und denn machen wir los beide :g:m


----------



## messerfisch (2. März 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

gut so machen wir das....freue mich!




gruß Max:vik:


----------



## stonefly007 (3. März 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Mal schauen vieleicht kommt ja Tisie mit wenn er lustig iss #6:vik:


----------



## messerfisch (3. März 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

ja soll er mal machen!!!!!


gruß max:m


----------



## stonefly007 (4. März 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Genau und denn  gehts los :vik:da werden die Fische sich aber freuen #6und wir uns auch beim Drill am Gerät :g

Flyfishing die feine Art zu angeln #6


----------



## messerfisch (4. März 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Ich freu mich darauf.......




gruß Max:vik:


----------



## Tisie (4. März 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hi,



stonefly007 schrieb:


> Mal schauen vieleicht kommt ja Tisie mit wenn er lustig iss #6:vik:


lustig bin ich auf jeden Fall #h ... aber ich habe noch keine Havelkarte :g

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## stonefly007 (5. März 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

das iss doch gakein Thema unter Angler - Freunde sag uns per PN wenn du sie hast und den gehen wir los ( die 3 Flyfisher):vik:#6


----------



## stonefly007 (5. März 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Ich denke mal das sieht Messerfisch genau so #6


----------



## Tisie (5. März 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Jo, machen wir so #6

Bis dann, Matthias


----------



## messerfisch (5. März 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Jo, das sehe ich auch soo.....Bin ja mal gespannt was das denn so wird?!!?!??!


gruß MAX


----------



## stonefly007 (5. März 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Das wird dann nen cooler Angeltag , mit der Flyrod in der Hand ,und mit bißchen glück bekommen wir dicke Rotaugen und Brassen ran#6:vik:

soo ich geh nun erstmal im Chat hier , biss denne#h


----------



## messerfisch (5. März 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Gut bis dann.....



gruß Max:vik:


----------



## archi69 (6. März 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

.....


----------



## messerfisch (6. März 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*



archi69 schrieb:


> .....




Was ist denn???
Willst du auch mit ?Also von Mir aus Klar!!!!



*1. Berliner Fligenfischer Treffen:vik:
Was haltet ihr davon????



gruß max
*


----------



## archi69 (6. März 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

....:q


----------



## stonefly007 (6. März 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Gibts nur eins zu sagen : WANN UND WO???????


----------



## messerfisch (6. März 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Was haltet ihr vom 22.3.08.... Und wo ??? Wo kann amn denn gut mit der Fliege fischen????


gruß max:vik:


----------



## archi69 (10. März 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Moins!

Na, das Datum wäre okay....und der Ort...mir egal,
Hauptsache ein schönes Flüsschen mit ein paar (beißwilligen) Fischen drin... 

Gruß
archi


----------



## messerfisch (11. März 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Tja da fängt es ja schon an....mir fällt hier keins ein????? Und Euch????



gruß Max:vik:


----------



## Tisie (11. März 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Warum nicht das Pfefferfließ?

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## archi69 (11. März 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hey, genau! Da wollte ich ja mal nach den Berichten hin! Gute Idee Tisie!
Das Wetter sollte man natürlich auch beobachten, da rollt schon wieder so ein Sturmtief an.....Kirsten!

Aber wenn der 22.03. gilt......ich bin dabei!

archi


----------



## messerfisch (11. März 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Ja das mit dem Datum würde ich sagen legen wir Fest!!!!!!
Das mit den Pfefferfließ ist ok!


Kann mich dann wer mitnehmen????:m




gruß max


----------



## Tisie (12. März 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*



archi69 schrieb:


> Aber wenn der 22.03. gilt ...


Mist, ich sehe gerade, daß das ja der Ostersamstag ist - da kann ich höchstwahrscheinlich nicht. Leider kann ich auch noch nicht sagen, an welchem Tag am Osterwochenende ich definitiv Zeit habe, aber an einem Tag fahre ich Ostern mit Sicherheit ans Wasser.

Dieses Wochenende sieht's bei mir auch schlecht aus und am Wochenende nach Ostern fahre ich für eine Woche nach Dänemark zum MeeFo-Fischen 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## archi69 (12. März 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*



> und am Wochenende nach Ostern fahre ich für eine Woche nach Dänemark zum MeeFo-Fischen



Oooooh....:e Neid, Neid, Neid.....mitkommt!!!! Nicht zu fassen...das wollte ich schon immer mal machen, habe bisher aber niemand zum Mitkommen bewegen können....#q

Wo genau soll es denn hingehen???

Ansonsten: Unser Boardie-fishing läuft uns ja nicht davon.

archi


----------



## Tisie (12. März 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hi Archi,



archi69 schrieb:


> Oooooh....:e Neid, Neid, Neid.....mitkommt!!!! Nicht zu fassen...das wollte ich schon immer mal machen, habe bisher aber niemand zum Mitkommen bewegen können....#q


so wie es letztes Jahr gelaufen ist, mußt Du nicht neidisch sein ... wir hatten eine Woche Ostwind und zu dritt magere vier MeeFos in der Woche. Zudem habe ich immer das "Glück", fast ausschließlich die kleinen Fische oder schlanken Absteiger zu fangen, siehe Foto. Aber vielleicht spüren diese Fische auch, daß ich sie wieder schwimmen lasse und geduldig auf die dicke, feiste Trutte in super Kondition warte 



archi69 schrieb:


> Wo genau soll es denn hingehen???


Wir sind meistens auf Fünen und der Festlandsseite des kleinen Belts unterwegs ... ist aber glaub ich egal, die schwimmen überall rum 



archi69 schrieb:


> Ansonsten: Unser Boardie-fishing läuft uns ja nicht davon.


Macht das ruhig ohne mich am 22.03., ist doch nicht so schlimm, wenn ich fehle ... wir kommen schon nochmal gemeinsam ans Wasser!

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## archi69 (12. März 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Ist doch ein schöner Fisch!!!!

Mit welchem Gerät fischst Du denn da oben in der Ostsee?


----------



## messerfisch (12. März 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Gut dann würde ich sagen verschieben wir das!!!!
wie  schon gaesgt es läuft uns ja nicht weg! Morgen Gehts erstmal den Lachsen an den Kragen!!!!


gruß Max:vik:


----------



## Tisie (12. März 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hi Archi,



archi69 schrieb:


> Ist doch ein schöner Fisch!!!!


ja klar, aber eben nicht das wovon der MeeFo-Angler träumt  ... solche Fische kommen gerade frisch aus dem Fluß vom Laichen, sind abgemagert, haben ausgefranste Flossen und kämpfen schwach. Oft sind sie auch noch leicht angefärbt, wie dieser Fisch ... ich setze solche Fische grundsätzlich zurück, aber das ist nur mein persönliches Ding.



archi69 schrieb:


> Mit welchem Gerät fischst Du denn da oben in der Ostsee?


Hauptsächlich verwende ich 7/8er Ruten, aber die tendieren beide eher in Richtung #7. Momentan baue ich mir gerade eine schnelle 6er Rute auf - ich mag es gerne leicht  ... die Rolle ist nicht so wichtig, so lange sie genug Schnur fasst und eine einigermaßen zuverlässig funktionierende Bremse hat, falls doch mal so ein 5kg-Klops beißt  ... schnurtechnisch kommen bei mir hauptsächlich Schußköpfe zum Einsatz, die ich mir aus günstigen DTs selber schnippele und an meine Ruten anpasse. Eine entsprechende WF tut es aber genauso.



messerfisch schrieb:


> Gut dann würde ich sagen verschieben wir das!!!!


Wie gesagt, müßt Ihr wegen mir wirklich nicht machen. Ansonsten habe ich Karfreitag warscheinlich Zeit oder evtl. auch Ostermontag.



messerfisch schrieb:


> Morgen Gehts erstmal den Lachsen an den Kragen!!!!


Na dann gute Reise & Petri Heil! Berichte mal, wenn Du wieder da bist!

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## archi69 (13. März 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Moin Leute!

Also wenn Die BB-Fliegenfischer-Runde an den Pfefferfließ fährt, sollte der Kenner und 
Guide schon dabei sein  Deshalb: Nur die Ruhe!

@Tisie...Klar, dass man solche Fische wieder zurücksetzt, trotzdem ein schöner Fang, den muss man erst mal an den Haken bekommen!
Ich selbst habe u.a. eine 6/7er Rute, die würde also für das Meerforellenfische gehen.
Wie bastelst Du eigentlich genau die Schussköpfe?
DT ist klar, nur wie bestimmst Du die erforderliche Länge + Gewicht? Und was kommt dahinter? Eine normale dünne Runningline? Wie lang ist diese? Fragen, Fragen.....
Schon jetzt: Danke für Antwort 

Gruß
archi


----------



## Tisie (13. März 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hi Archi,



archi69 schrieb:


> Also wenn Die BB-Fliegenfischer-Runde an den Pfefferfließ fährt, sollte der Kenner und
> Guide schon dabei sein


ach Quatsch, ich fange da auch nicht besser als andere Angler, oft sogar schlechter 



archi69 schrieb:


> @Tisie...Klar, dass man solche Fische wieder zurücksetzt, trotzdem ein schöner Fang, den muss man erst mal an den Haken bekommen!


Das ist keine große Kunst ... diese ausgemergelten Fische sind im Frühjahr nicht sehr selektiv und beißen auf fast jeden Köder. Außer man fasst eine Woche Ostwind ab 



archi69 schrieb:


> Ich selbst habe u.a. eine 6/7er Rute, die würde also für das Meerforellenfische gehen.


So pauschal kann man das nicht sagen, denn 6/7er Rute ist nicht gleich 6/7er Rute  ... die Rute sollte nicht zu kurz sein (mind. 9' => 2,75m) und eher eine kräftige als durchgängige Aktion haben.



archi69 schrieb:


> Wie bastelst Du eigentlich genau die Schussköpfe?
> DT ist klar, nur wie bestimmst Du die erforderliche Länge + Gewicht? Und was kommt dahinter? Eine normale dünne Runningline? Wie lang ist diese? Fragen, Fragen.....
> Schon jetzt: Danke für Antwort


Zum Thema Schußkopfbasteln kann ich Dir folgende Seite empfehlen: http://globalflyfisher.com/fishbetter/shootingheads ... sehr hilfreich sind auch die anschaulichen Erläuterungen von Bernd Ziesche: http://www.first-cast.de/Textdateien/SchusskopfSystem.html & http://www.first-cast.de/Textdateien/RichtwerteSchusskopf.html. Noch Fragen? 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## archi69 (13. März 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hey!!! Das ging ja schnell! Danke, auch für die links, werde ich mal in Ruhe schauen...ne Küchenwaage müsste auch noch irgendwo herumstehen...|uhoh:
Ich hätte immer gedacht, ein Schußkopf ist eher kürzer, also 4 bis 5 m, dafür aber recht schwer....denn so 10-12 m möchten auch erst mal in der Luft gehalten werden...#d
Wo ist da noch der Unterschied zu einer WF???

Meine Rute ist genau 9 Fuß lang aber eher "weich" also mit parabolischer Aktion...probieren würde ich es aber, man kann sich ja nicht dauernd neue FliRuten kaufen....

Gruß
archi


----------



## Tisie (13. März 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hi Archi,



archi69 schrieb:


> ne Küchenwaage müsste auch noch irgendwo herumstehen...|uhoh:


die wird weniger gut geeignet sein, da zu ungenau ... ich verwende so eine Waage.



archi69 schrieb:


> Ich hätte immer gedacht, ein Schußkopf ist eher kürzer, also 4 bis 5 m, dafür aber recht schwer....denn so 10-12 m möchten auch erst mal in der Luft gehalten werden...#d


Das ist ja gerade der Vorteil ... Du kannst Dir mehrere Schußköpfe unterschiedlicher Länge, Sinkrate und Taper (aber mit dem gleichen Gewicht, das Deine Rute mit Deinem Wurfstil optimal auflädt) basteln und so sehr flexibel auf die verschiedensten Bedingungen am Wasser reagieren.

Am Anfang ist es natürlich schwierig, 10-12m sauber in der Luft zu halten, noch dazu, wenn man im Wasser steht und ein langes Vorfach dran hat. So habe ich auch mit rel. kurzen Schußköpfen um 8m begonnen und mich dann langsam gesteigert ... inzwischen verwende ich die kurzen Köpfe fast nur noch bei viel Wind und bevorzuge sonst Schußköpfe um 11m. Die liegen einfach besser in der Luft, rollen sauberer ab und gehen besser auf Weite.



archi69 schrieb:


> Wo ist da noch der Unterschied zu einer WF???


Siehe oben und natürlich der Preis ... eine günstige DT aus England kostet umgerechnet ca. 5€ und daraus schnippelst Du Dir 2 Schußköpfe. Das heißt zu dem Preis einer guten WF-Schnur (ca. 70€) bekommst Du neben der Runningline (ca. 40€) noch 6 dieser günstigen DT-Schnüre und damit 12 Schußköpfe  ... trotzdem fische ich auch noch mit WF-Schnüren und nicht ausschließlich mit Schußköpfen.



archi69 schrieb:


> Meine Rute ist genau 9 Fuß lang aber eher "weich" also mit parabolischer Aktion...probieren würde ich es aber, man kann sich ja nicht dauernd neue FliRuten kaufen....


Das stimmt schon, aber wenn Du öfter am Meer fischen möchtest, kommst Du um eine entsprechende Rute mit etwas strafferer Aktion einfach nicht herum, sonst hast Du auf Dauer nicht viel Freude daran. Zu Hause kannst Du mit dieser Rute dann auch wunderbar auf Hecht, Rapfen, usw. angeln.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## messerfisch (17. März 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

so jungs ,ich bin wieder da!:vik:

Sacalariver 2008

Was soll ich sagen ....Die gegend da war echt schön(Bilder kommen noch!!!)Aber angeltechnisch ne volle Pleite|gaehn:! Wir hatten  voll Hochwasser, das Ufer war mindestens 7 meter überflutet ! Fischtechnisch hat jeder von uns seinen Fisch gefangen aber leider keinen Lachs! Wir haben alle 1 Meerforelle gefangen ! Meine war 57cm,von meinem Kumpel die war 51cm und die von noch men Kumpel die war 55cm!(Bilder folgen)Es waren alles absteigende Fische die total kaputt waren und dementsprechend gekämpft haben! einen Drill + Biss haben wir auf Video , mal sehen ob ich das reinstelle(Wenn das überhaupt geht?)Ja wir haben 3 Tage gefischt und haben leider nur an einem etwas gefangen!Es wurden aber gute Fische gefangen aber leider nicht von uns



gruß Max:vik:


----------



## archi69 (18. März 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hallo Max...na, ist ja schade. Aber scheinbar konntest Du der Unternehmung auch was Gutes abgewinnen, dann ist's doch okay! So ist das beim Fischen, mal klappts....mal nicht, Fangerfolg ist nicht zu buchen...

Bin trotzdem gespannt auf die Bilder!

Gruß
archi


----------



## messerfisch (18. März 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Ja das einzigst positive, die Fische sehen echt hammer aus.....Werde die Bilder am Wochenende reinstellen  wenn ich die SD  Karte  bekomme ! 


gruß Max:vik:


----------



## messerfisch (18. März 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Mit "kaputt" meine ich das sich geschwächt waren!!!!|wavey:


gruß Max


----------



## archi69 (26. März 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Moin...alle am Fließ?

Wollte den Tröd nur mal vorholen


----------



## Tisie (26. März 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hi Archi,

ich war Freitag nachmittag spontan am Fließ ... hatte nicht damit gerechnet, daß ich Ostern noch ans Wasser komme.

Es lief ganz gut, ich hatte viele schöne Plötzen, ein paar Güstern und Brassen, je einen Ukelei und Barsch sowie einen kleinen Rapfen (ca. 40cm). Köder waren mal wieder kleine Nymphen (#16) in rot und braun.

Am Wochenende läuft's sicher perfekt am Fließ, wenn es noch etwas wärmer wird. Fahr doch einfach mal hin, das klappt schon  ... ich bin ab Sonntag für 'ne Woche in DK.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## archi69 (27. März 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Moin,

so kleine Nymphen ?! Ich habe mir jetzt einige gebunden, allerdings etwas größer, Gr. 10 und 12....na, mal probieren, vielleicht werden ja die Zielfische dann größer. 
Jaja, das Wetter wird verheißungsvoll, am WE bin ich am Fließ!

Gründonnerstag hatte es mich nach PL verschlagen, ein paar Forellen für den Räucherofen waren in kurzer Zeit gefangen. Dann habe ich es mit dem Streamer in einem Hechtteich versucht, eigentlich nur aus Spaß ... und tatsächlich konnte ich einen 40er und einen 60er "erstreamern"! Das rappelte schon ganz schön der der 6er Rute....

Viel Spaß in DK und bitte Bericht und Fotos! (Drauf warten wir ja von MF schon über ne Woche!) 

Gruß
archi


----------



## Tisie (27. März 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hi Archi,



archi69 schrieb:


> so kleine Nymphen ?! Ich habe mir jetzt einige gebunden, allerdings etwas größer, Gr. 10 und 12....


ja, so klein und schön sparsam binden (schlanker Körper)! Größe 10-12 ist nach meiner Erfahrung am Fließ zu groß. Binde ruhig mal ein paar kleine Nymphen und experimentiere mit unterschiedlichen Gewichten und der Führungsweise, das ist fangentscheidend.



archi69 schrieb:


> na, mal probieren, vielleicht werden ja die Zielfische dann größer.


Dachte ich früher auch, ist aber i.d.R. leider nicht so #d ... meine 51er Schleie letztes Jahr biss auch auf eine kleine 16er Nymphe - die Fische finden die schon. #6



archi69 schrieb:


> Jaja, das Wetter wird verheißungsvoll, am WE bin ich am Fließ!


Ich drücke Dir die Daumen und berichte mal, wie es war!



archi69 schrieb:


> Gründonnerstag hatte es mich nach PL verschlagen, ein paar Forellen für den Räucherofen waren in kurzer Zeit gefangen. Dann habe ich es mit dem Streamer in einem Hechtteich versucht, eigentlich nur aus Spaß ... und tatsächlich konnte ich einen 40er und einen 60er "erstreamern"! Das rappelte schon ganz schön der der 6er Rute....



PL? Sagt mir nichts (außer Polen) |kopfkrat ... eine Forellenanlage mit Hechtteich? Petri Heil zu den Fischen!

Viele Grüße, Matthias

P.S.: Einen Bericht von der DK-Tour schreibe ich ins Meerforellenforum ... kann Dir ja dann den Link schicken.


----------



## archi69 (27. März 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hi,

Ja, PL ist Polen. Konkret Chromow (ca. 30 km vor Zilona Gora), und da gibts einen Hecht-Zander-Stör-Karpfen-Teich! Gar nicht mal so klein....also der Teich 

Okay, ich berichte von meinem Ausflug! Vorerst werde ich aber noch binden, so kleine Haken habe ich auch da.

Ja, und dann verlinke mich mal zum Mefo-Forum!

Gruß
archi


----------



## archi69 (1. April 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Moin Leute,

war zwar heftiger Wind am Wochenende, mich hats aber trotzdem ans Wasser (Flüßchen) mit der Fliegenrute verschlagen.
Und ich habe, *alle Tipps von Tisie beherzigend*, mit Mininymphe ein paar kleine Döbel fangen können...

Plötzlich jedoch ein Schwall am gegenliegenden Ufer, sofort hingeworfen, aber nichts....Ganz flink band ich einen (großen...|supergri) schwarzen Wooly Bugger an die Leine, Wurf ca. 5 m oberhalb und dicht unter der Oberfläche ließ ich die Fliege treiben und genau am vermuteten Standplatz kam der Biss!!! Guter Drill und dann lag ein 40er Döbel im Gras....war das ein Spaß!!!

Hier ein Bildchen!

Gruß
archi


----------



## snoekbaars (1. April 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Moin!!

Schöner Fisch ... Petri Heil von mir!!!!

TL
Ralph


----------



## Tisie (11. April 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hi Archi,

Petri Heil, schöner Fisch!

Zu DK ... wir waren letzte Woche an der Küste in Südostjütland unterwegs und haben zu dritt 24 Meerforellen gefangen. Der Großteil der Fische war untermaßig oder in typisch schlanker Absteigerkondition. Die besten Fische waren eine fette 59er in super Kondition und ein recht schlanker, aber silberner 66er Milchner. Die Fänge waren gut verteilt (meine Freunde je 8 & 9 Fische, ich 7). Ich hatte dieses Jahr erstmalig ein Problem mit rel. vielen Fehlbissen und Aussteigern, was ich aus den letzten Jahren nur vereinzelt von meinen Freunden kannte. Dieses Jahr war ich wohl mal dran ... zwei gute Fische habe ich auf große Entfernung in den ersten Drillsekunden verloren (Biss - Schwall - Ansatz zur Flucht und weg). Einen weiteren richtig guten Fisch habe ich durch eigene Schuld verdaddelt (Nachläufer - Biss auf Vorfachlänge - zu früh angehauen *arrggghhh*). Auffällig war, daß wir die meisten Bisse in den kurzen sonnigen Abschnitten hatten. Sowie die Sonne rauskam, war auch richtig viel Aktivität im Wasser zu sehen (Grundeln, Garnelen, Wasserasseln, Tangläufer, ganz vereinzelt Ringler) ... wenn der kalte Nordwind auffrischte und noch kalter Regen oder Hagel dazukam, war meist Ruhe - sowohl bei den Kleinlebewesen, als auch mit den MeeFo-Bissen.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## flyfisher Günni (11. April 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Moin Matthias,
das mit Deinen Fehlbissen in DK ist natürlich schade, aber es passiert schon mal hin und wieder.
Ich konnte meine Fehlbissquote deutlich dadurch minimieren, dass ich beim Einstrippen die Rutenspitze nicht Richtung Fliege/Wasser zeigen lasse, sondern etwas schräg zur Seite. So kann bei einem starken Biss der Fisch erst gegen die Federkraft der Rute ziehen und Du kannst "in Ruhe" den Anhieb setzten.
Ein zweites wichtiges Kriterium sind Top-Haken mit einer absolut scharfen Hakenspitze. 

Viele Grüße
Günni


----------



## Tisie (11. April 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hallo Günni,

vielen Dank für den Tip mit der Rutenstellung, werde ich das nächste Mal ausprobieren. Hakenmäßig werde ich zukünftig wieder ausschließlich auf den bewährten Partridge CS 54 setzen.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## archi69 (12. April 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hey Matthias!

Endlich wieder zu Hause ...   (guck jetzt mal nicht auf die Uhrzeit...)
24 Meerforellen!!! Hut ab. Wenn Du mal in den MeFo-Trööt guckst, da haben viele derzeit ne lange Nase. Um so mehr sind Eure Ergebnisse zu würdigen! Da kann ich nur ein dickes Petri hinterherschicken! #h
Gibts auch noch ein oder zwei Bilder? Welche Fliegen habt Ihr verwendet?

Nun heißt's aber wieder FliFi-Alltag, der Kampf mit den Rotaugen, Döbeln und Barschen...was? 
Ich hoffe, die Berliner-Brandenburger FliFiFraktion (FFF...)
kommt dann doch noch mal zusammen...am Pfefferfließ!!!

Jetzt aber Schnarch!

Archi


----------



## flyfisher Günni (12. April 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hallo Matthias,
versuch bitte auch mal den Gamakatsu LS 5013 F oder den Hayabusa  376 (sind beide noch schärfer als der CS 54 von Partrigde und billiger).
Liebe Grüße
Günni


----------



## messerfisch (13. April 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Moin Leute !!!Bin wieder da!!! 



Bald geht es los Salmonidensaison Anfang an der Örtze JUHUUUUUUUUU:vik:


gruß Max


----------



## Tisie (14. April 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hi Archi,

Petri Dank! Aber zu würdigen gibt's da nichts, da ist auch immer viel Glück im Spiel, zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort zu sein. Wenn die Bedingungen passen und die Fische aktiv sind, ist es nicht sehr schwer, jeden Tag Fischkontakt zu haben. Letztes Jahr hat es z.B. nicht gepaßt (1 Woche Ostwind) und wir haben zu dritt nur 4 MeeFos in einer Woche gefangen. Am besten liefen dieses Jahr realistische Garnelenmuster und Polar Magnus. Fotos gibt's auch, aber die sind nicht besonders sehenswert ... vielleicht sind die von meinem Kumpel besser geworden, aber die muß er mir noch schicken.

Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich dieses Frühjahr nochmal zum Pfefferfließ fahre, jetzt geht's ja auch wieder mit Hecht, Barsch, Forelle, Döbel, usw. los ... vielleicht nochmal ein kurzer Ausflug in Verbindung mit Spargelkauf in Zauchwitz  ... Du kannst mir ja mal Deine Handynummer per PN schicken, dann melde ich mich kurzfristig, wenn ich hinfahre.

@Günni:

Vielen Dank für die Hakenempfehlungen!

Gamakatsu fische ich auch sehr gerne (z.B. F11 für Nymphen/Trockenfliegen) und ich habe dieses Jahr mal den F314 ausprobiert. Der erschien mir von der Form gut für Garnelenmuster geeignet zu sein?! Der ist mir aber doch ein bißchen zu starkdrähtig und die Form ist vielleicht auch nicht so perfekt für den perfekten Sitz im MeeFo-Maul  ... ich finde es auch blöd, daß die sofort rosten, wenn man mal die Spitze nachschleift und das Black Nickel Finish angekratzt ist. Diese Probleme hatte ich mit dem CS54 nicht und Form, Drahtstärke, Schärfe sowie der schön kleine Widerhaken gefallen mir eigentlich sehr gut, nur der Preis ist ein bißchen happig.

Den LS-5013F hatte ich mal als Hechtstreamerhaken ausprobiert, aber der hat mir nicht gefallen. Der war mir zu langschenklig und zu dünndrähtig #d ... für Hechtstreamer kann ich Dir den Worm 36 absolut empfehlen, da paßt auch die Drahtstärke in den größeren Größen. Der F314 geht auch ganz gut für Hechtstreamer, ist aber wie gesagt recht starkdrähtig.

Der Hayabusa 376 macht einen guten Eindruck, wobei mich das nach unten gebogene Öhr etwas stört. Der 351 hat ein gerades Öhr ... hast Du den schonmal ausprobiert?

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## archi69 (15. April 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Moin Matthias!



> jetzt geht's ja auch wieder mit Hecht, Barsch, Forelle, Döbel, usw. los


 ... und die "ziehst" Du nicht aus dem Pfefferfließ??? Aha, also anderes "Geheimgewässer"... :g

Also ich bin nicht so sehr fokusiert auf dieses Fließ, eher auf eine gemeinsame Unternehmung egal wo, Hauptsache fischreich, Erfahrungsaustausch uswusf. da ich hier bei mir ja keinen FliFi kenne, weil kaum vorhanden.
Wenn Du dann allerdings eher nördlich von Berlin fischst, wirds natürlich schwieriger für mich...Ich mach das mal mit der PN.

Gruß
Martin

PS: Am WE war ich wieder unterwegs, leider sehr trübes Wasser, da leichter Hochstand...kein Fisch...wird nach den Regengüssen wohl auch erst mal so bleiben.;+


----------



## messerfisch (15. April 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*



archi69 schrieb:


> Moin Matthias!
> 
> ... und die "ziehst" Du nicht aus dem Pfefferfließ??? Aha, also anderes "Geheimgewässer"... :g
> 
> ...




Wo fischst du denn immer???? was sich noch anbieten würde ,wäre an der Havel auf Rapfen !!! Das muss aber halt noch n bissel wärmer werden!!!



gruß Max


----------



## archi69 (15. April 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Eher in der Ecke Spreewald / Spree Cottbus/ Ecke Schwielochsee (max. nördlich) ... Aber 
gegen einen Ausflug in "Eure" Ecken" ist ja nichts einzuwenden, vielleicht kann man auch mal gemeinsam die Salmonidengewässer im Norden Brandenburgs "bewerfen"...aber dazu weiß ja Matthias bestimmt mehr, als fario-member... 

Gruß


----------



## messerfisch (15. April 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Ja das stimmt !!!! Ich freue mich schon auf 15.05.08 wenn ich wieder an der Örtze meine 30er-40er Äschen zocken kann!!!!!:k


gruß MAx


----------



## Tisie (15. April 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hi Martin,

Geheimgewässer habe ich nicht, die stehen alle im Gewässerverzeichnis des DAV  ... stimmt, ich bin meistens im Norden bzw. Nordwesten Berlins unterwegs, aber wie gesagt, ans Pfefferfließ fahre ich ganz bestimmt nochmal dieses Frühjahr - spätestens zur Spargelzeit. Alles weitere dann persönlich am Wasser ...

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## messerfisch (30. April 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hi Leute bald geht es los !!!! Dann wird die Salmoniedensaison eingeleutet!!!!!


Davor geht es aber an die Ostsee Hörner fangen mit der Fliege!!!!


gruß Max:vik:


----------



## Tisie (30. April 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hi Max,



messerfisch schrieb:


> Hi Leute bald geht es los !!!! Dann wird die Salmoniedensaison eingeleutet!!!!!


wieso bald? Ich habe die Salmonidensaison schon eingeleutet 



messerfisch schrieb:


> Davor geht es aber an die Ostsee Hörner fangen mit der Fliege!!!!


Ich habe bereits von ersten Horni-Fangmeldungen gehört und wenn der Raps in voller Blüte steht, geht's richtig los mit den Hornpiepern ...

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## messerfisch (30. April 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Ja das stimmt!!!! Und an der 4er Rute gehen die auch gut ab!!!!


Ich fahre am 13.05.08 Runter zur Ostsee !!!Mal sehen was da so abgeht!!!!Und am 16.05.08 Geht bei uns endlich die Salmo-Saison los


gruß Max


----------



## messerfisch (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Und Leuts Bald steht die Maifliegenzeit vor der Tür,wenn sie das nicht schon tut!!!! Und wo geht ihr so hin um den Schuppenträgern auf das fell  zu rücken?

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit unseren Fli-fi Treff aus ?
Steht das noch ?Oder habt ihr kein Bock mehr??


gruß Max:m


----------



## archi69 (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*



> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit unseren Fli-fi Treff aus ?
> Steht das noch ?Oder habt ihr kein Bock mehr??



Keinen Bock?...Von wegen!!! Sollte noch im Mai/Juni passieren!!!


----------



## messerfisch (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Also ich hätte schon lust !!!! Aber wo?????



gruß Max:m


----------



## messerfisch (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Und was ist nun?????Habt ihr nun lust oder nicht????


gruß Max:m


----------



## Tisie (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hi Leute,

bei mir wird's im Juni nichts mehr, wir fahren demnächst in den Urlaub. Im Mai hatte ich leider auch kaum Zeit, bin in der Maifliegenzeit auch nur einmal für'n Nachmittag ans Wasser gekommen :g ... seid Ihr in letzter Zeit mal am Wasser gewesen?

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## messerfisch (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Tja schade !!!! Ich wüsste auch garnicht wo wir alle hin gehen könnten!!!!!!


gruß Max:vik:


----------



## Tisie (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hi Max,

im Sommer schaffen wir es ja vielleicht mal zusammen auf Döbel oder im Herbst auf Hecht?! Ab Oktober habe ich auch beruflich nicht mehr ganz so viel Streß und hoffentlich wieder mehr Zeit zum Angeln?!

@Archi: Bist Du schonmal an der Nuthe gewesen?

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## messerfisch (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Nagut wenn du meinst dann machen wir das!


gruß Max:m


----------



## archi69 (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Moin Leute....puhh!!! Ich bin nur noch am Arbeiten, auch am WE...die FliRute ist verstaubt, die Schnur schon ganz hart und die Fliegen haben graue Haare...Null Zeit mehr...

Nur einmal habe ich es geschafft, mein "Bootchen" zu wässern...
--> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=111129&page=17

@Matthias: An der Nuthe war ich noch nicht, Du? Wenn nicht, wäre das ja ein guter Anlass, das Gewässer gemeinsam zu erkunden, quasi ohne Heimvorteil 

Schöne WE @ all!

archi


----------



## Tisie (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hi Archi,



archi69 schrieb:


> Moin Leute....puhh!!! Ich bin nur noch am Arbeiten, auch am WE...die FliRute ist verstaubt, die Schnur schon ganz hart und die Fliegen haben graue Haare...Null Zeit mehr...


willkommen im Club :g



archi69 schrieb:


> Nur einmal habe ich es geschafft, mein "Bootchen" zu wässern...
> --> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=111129&page=17


Coole Sache und Petri Heil zum schönen Zander! Dafür könnte ich mich auch noch begeistern |rolleyes ... ist aber kein SoT-Kajak, oder?! Warst Du damit schonmal auf den großen Tagebauseen, z.B. dem Senftenberger?



archi69 schrieb:


> @Matthias: An der Nuthe war ich noch nicht, Du? Wenn nicht, wäre das ja ein guter Anlass, das Gewässer gemeinsam zu erkunden, quasi ohne Heimvorteil


In den letzten Jahren war ich nicht mehr an der Nuthe. Die Salmonidenstrecke ist zum fließenden Forellenpuff mit dementsprechenden Befischungsdruck verkommen :v ... aber an der Mischstrecke könnte man es ja mal auf Barsch und Rapfen probieren. Aber ist von Dir ja auch ein ganzes Stück zu fahren ... was gibt's denn bei Dir in der Nähe an Fließgewässern?

Dir auch ein schönes WE und viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## archi69 (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Holla noch mal!


> ist aber kein SoT-Kajak, oder?!



ein ein ganz normales Wanderkajak (prijon capri I) das ich etwas aufgepimt habe: 2 Rutenhalter zum Schleppen, 1 FliRutenhalter (geht auch vom Boot aus!), Stabilisierungsausleger (Boot ist etwas kipplig!), diverse Beschläge zum Befestigen, z.B. Kescher, Paddelsicherung, Fischgalgen....Bin gerade am Echolot-Befestigungs-Grübeln...
Macht echt Spaß!!! 
Ich befahre überwiegend den Spremberger Stausee, ist ne Viertelstunde mit dem Auto. Der Senftenberger See ist zu weit, außerdem darf vom Boot aus nicht gefischt werden.



> Aber ist von Dir ja auch ein ganzes Stück zu fahren ...



Wäre für ein "FliFiEvent" kein Problem...



> was gibt's denn bei Dir in der Nähe an Fließgewässern?



Die Spree. Ist gut für Döbel, sehr gut eigentlich! Gilt auch für die Nebengewässer, also Spreewald, die DAV-Strecken sind aber sehr rar....
Ein kleines Salmo-Flüsschen gibts auch: Angelverbot! 
Ich sags ja, der FliFischer hat's hier echt schwer. #c
Mein Bruder weilt gerade in Bayern und schwärmt dauernd von den glasklaren Flüssen mit Forellen und Saiblingen...#q

Gruß (aus'm Büro...:c)
archi


----------



## Tisie (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hi Archi,

mein Mitgefühl hast Du, ich habe heute auch bis 18Uhr im Büro vorm Rechner gehockt 

Das mit dem Kajak finde ich echt interessant, vielleicht mache ich das auch mal irgendwann?!

Spree und Döbel hört sich doch gut an, die sind eigentlich ganz gut mit der Fliege zu fangen. Hast Du das schonmal probiert? Oder mit der Spinnrute und kleinen Wobblern?

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## archi69 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hallo!



> ich habe heute auch bis 18Uhr im Büro vorm Rechner gehockt


 Echt??? #d  Was machst Du denn da?



> Spree und Döbel...


 Hab ja mal ein Bild gepostet von einem zeitigen Frühjahrsdöbel aus einem Spreegewässer. Ist aber nicht soooo mein Zielfisch. Viel lieber gehe ich mit der FliRute dem Hecht nach, mir ist bisher aber noch nichts gelungen.|gr:

Ach ja, gestern nachmittag hätte ich mal Zeit gehabt, das zu tun...aber das Wetter...kalt, windig, Regen ohne Ende...

Schöne *ARBEITS*woche!

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Tisie (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hi Martin,



archi69 schrieb:


> Echt??? #d  Was machst Du denn da?


arbeiten?! :g



archi69 schrieb:


> Hab ja mal ein Bild gepostet von einem zeitigen Frühjahrsdöbel aus einem Spreegewässer. Ist aber nicht soooo mein Zielfisch.


Mit der Trockenfliege auf Döbel ist eine sehr spannende Fischerei, mußt Du unbedingt mal ausprobieren.



archi69 schrieb:


> Viel lieber gehe ich mit der FliRute dem Hecht nach, mir ist bisher aber noch nichts gelungen.|gr:


Eigentlich ist es gar nicht so schwer, mit der Fliegenrute einen Hecht zu fangen. Ich weiß nicht, wie die Spree bei Dir aussieht, aber gut sind zum Fliegenfischen auf Hecht kleinere, langsamfließende Flüsse/Kanäle/Gräben mit viel Kraut und Kleinfisch. Da kann eigentlich nicht viel schiefgehen 



archi69 schrieb:


> Ach ja, gestern nachmittag hätte ich mal Zeit gehabt, das zu tun...aber das Wetter...kalt, windig, Regen ohne Ende...


Ist doch gutes Hechtwetter #6



archi69 schrieb:


> Schöne *ARBEITS*woche!


Danke und Dir auch!

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## archi69 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hey,



> Ist doch gutes Hechtwetter



Bei *dem* Wind werfen??? Und dann noch mit großen Streamern?? Wenn ich die so am Ohr vorbeirauschen höre, wird mir ohnehin Angst und Bange....|bigeyes



> arbeiten?!


Ach nee!!!!!!! Wär ja interessant was, aber das musst Du natürlich nicht öffentlich posten, klar. Aber im Büro vorm Rechner, wie ich auch!!!.....vielleicht sind wir ja Kollegen, wer weiß...



> Mit der Trockenfliege auf Döbel ist eine sehr spannende Fischerei, mußt Du unbedingt mal ausprobieren.


Z.B. im letzten Sommer ... immer wieder eine Schuler großer Döbel angeworfen, keine 10 m entfernt, zuerst mit kleinen Trockenfliegen, dann mit dicken Brummern, keine Reaktion, die sind noch nicht mal geflüchtet! Von wegen scheu.....

Also dann!
Gruß
Martin


----------



## Tisie (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hi Martin,



archi69 schrieb:


> Bei *dem* Wind werfen??? Und dann noch mit großen Streamern?? Wenn ich die so am Ohr vorbeirauschen höre, wird mir ohnehin Angst und Bange....|bigeyes


Brille, Mütze und Kapuze auf - dann geht das schon 



archi69 schrieb:


> Ach nee!!!!!!! Wär ja interessant was, aber das musst Du natürlich nicht öffentlich posten, klar. Aber im Büro vorm Rechner, wie ich auch!!!.....vielleicht sind wir ja Kollegen, wer weiß...


Ach so, Du auch vorm Rechner  ... ich bin Software-Entwickler. Und Du?



archi69 schrieb:


> Z.B. im letzten Sommer ... immer wieder eine Schuler großer Döbel angeworfen, keine 10 m entfernt, zuerst mit kleinen Trockenfliegen, dann mit dicken Brummern, keine Reaktion, die sind noch nicht mal geflüchtet! Von wegen scheu.....


Gerade die größeren flüchten oft nicht mehr, ignorieren aber die Fliege oder gehen gaaaaannz langsam auf Tauchstation. Die sind schon nicht blöd :g

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## archi69 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Morgen,



> Brille, Mütze und Kapuze auf - dann geht das schon


 Ist ja nur die halbe Wahrheit....Werfen muss man ja auch können bei starkem Wind...Für die Hechte habe ich zwar ne schwere 9er Rute, aber bei heftigem Wind habe ich schon noch meine Problemchen...



> ich bin Software-Entwickler. Und Du?


Aha! Ein weites Feld..... Jedenfalls sind wir doch keine "Kollegen" ich verdinge mich als Architekt (viel zu tun und kommt nichts bei raus... ) und arbeite vielleicht mit Deiner Software...#6

Zu den Döbeln: Merkwürdigerweise ist es mir noch nicht gelungen, einen Dicken am Grund mit der Nymphe zu erwischen, das klappt mit normaler Grundfischerei regelmäßig! 
D.h. die fressen durchaus am Grund, zeigt auch der Mageninhalt, überwiegend Köcherfliegenlarven mit(!!!) Holzgehäusen! So, binde ich jetzt eine schwarze Stöckchenimitation??? Vielleicht muss man echt umdenken...

Was meinst Du?

Gruß
Martin


----------



## messerfisch (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*



archi69 schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> Ist ja nur die halbe Wahrheit....Werfen muss man ja auch können bei starkem Wind...Für die Hechte habe ich zwar ne schwere 9er Rute, aber bei heftigem Wind habe ich schon noch meine Problemchen...
> 
> ...




Zu der Sache mit den Köcherfliegenlarven!!! Nimm dir ein stück gummischlauch und betupfe ihn mit kleber und klebe alles rauf was die Larven in deinem gewässer auch drauf haben rann!!!!


gruß Max:vik:


----------



## Tisie (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hi Martin,



archi69 schrieb:


> Ist ja nur die halbe Wahrheit....Werfen muss man ja auch können bei starkem Wind...Für die Hechte habe ich zwar ne schwere 9er Rute, aber bei heftigem Wind habe ich schon noch meine Problemchen...


paßt denn die Schnur gut zur Rute? Mit gut abgestimmten 9er Gerät sollte die Werferei eigentlich auch mit dicken Hechtstreamern gut klappen. Aber stimmt schon, wenn der Wind direkt von vorne, von hinten oder von rechts kommt, ist das (als Rechtshänder) schon hinderlich bzw. teilweise sogar gefährlich. Gerade bei Seitenwind von rechts ist es dann sicherer, sich um 180° zum Ufer zu drehen und nach hinten "Backhand" zu werfen.



archi69 schrieb:


> ich verdinge mich als Architekt


Architekt ist doch sicher ein sehr interessanter Beruf, daher wahrscheinlich auch Dein Nickname, oder?! 



archi69 schrieb:


> Zu den Döbeln: Merkwürdigerweise ist es mir noch nicht gelungen, einen Dicken am Grund mit der Nymphe zu erwischen, das klappt mit normaler Grundfischerei regelmäßig!
> D.h. die fressen durchaus am Grund, zeigt auch der Mageninhalt, überwiegend Köcherfliegenlarven mit(!!!) Holzgehäusen! So, binde ich jetzt eine schwarze Stöckchenimitation??? Vielleicht muss man echt umdenken...
> 
> Was meinst Du?


Ich habe bisher meine meisten und größten Döbel auf Trockenfliege gefangen (v.a. dicke Käfer und Maifliegen) und nur einige wenige auf Nymphe, Spinner und Naturköder. Mit der Nymphe ist es generell sehr wichtig, die richtige Tiefe zu erreichen und auch eine Weile zu halten sowie den Köder dabei natürlich zu führen. Wenn das klappt, ist das Muster eher zweitrangig, wobei die Fische teilweise auch sehr selektiv sein können.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## archi69 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*



> Nimm dir ein stück gummischlauch und betupfe ihn mit kleber und klebe alles rauf was die Larven in deinem gewässer auch drauf haben rann!!!!


Das meine ich ja...umdenken. Oder weiter denken. Manchmal ertappe ich mich beim Blick in die Fliegenbox dabei zu überlegen, welches Muster *MIR* gerade gut gefällt...tsss




> paßt denn die Schnur gut zur Rute?


Eigentlich ja, die Schnur ist ne Vision Big mama #9 und die Rute ist eine Modern Flies Arrow #9. Sagt Dir das was?




> ...daher wahrscheinlich auch Dein Nickname, oder?


:g


----------



## Tisie (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hi Martin,



archi69 schrieb:


> Eigentlich ja, die Schnur ist ne Vision Big mama #9 und die Rute ist eine Modern Flies Arrow #9. Sagt Dir das was?


die Vision Big Mama hatte ich auch schon ins Auge gefasst, konnte dann aber noch eine der guten alten Loop Distance Leinen abgreifen. Die Vision ist sicher eine gute Schnur. Die Rute sagt mir nichts, aber das muß ja nichts heißen  ... probier es im Zweifel mal mit kleineren Streamern oder solchen aus Synthetik, die werfen sich besser. Ansonsten klappt es dieses Jahr sicher noch irgendwann mit einem Treffen und dann können wir ja mal ein bißchen die Geräte durchprobieren und schauen, ob es paßt.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## archi69 (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Morgen (gähn...|schlaf



> Die Rute sagt mir nichts


Hier steht was zumindest zum Hersteller und einer ähnlichen Rute. Ich habe das Teil bei einer Sonderaktion für u100€  erworben.
http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/modernf0.html



> Ansonsten klappt es dieses Jahr sicher noch irgendwann mit einem Treffen und dann können wir ja mal ein bißchen die Geräte durchprobieren und schauen, ob es paßt.


:vik::vik::vik:

So, jetzt ran an die Tasten!#h

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Tisie (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hi Martin,

der Test liest sich nicht schlecht, wobei die ja irgendwie jedes Gerät gut testen  ... knapp 300€ würde ich rein optisch dafür nicht bezahlen, aber für unter 100€ ist das sicher kein schlechtes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis.

Zum Fliegenfischen auf Hecht macht ein Treffen im Herbst sicher am meisten Sinn.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## archi69 (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hey,



> wobei die ja irgendwie jedes Gerät gut testen


Ja, das stimmt allerdings, schon merkwürdig....aber das wurde ja auch schon von anderen festgestellt.



> Zum Fliegenfischen auf Hecht macht ein Treffen im Herbst sicher am meisten Sinn.


Ich seh schon, wir verschieben und verschieben .... bis man uns ans Wasser schiebt! Im Rollstuhl, mit einem Zivi, der auch noch die Rute schwingt..... :q

Mal so zum Thread: Gibt ja nicht viele FliFischer aus B...BBG, die hier Interesse zeigen...oder?

Gruß
archi


----------



## Tisie (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hi Martin,

na vor dem Rollstuhl schaffen wir das schon noch mit dem Treffen  ... das Problem ist nur, daß ich im Süden von Berlin kein Gewässer kenne, wo es auch im Sommer gut läuft. Vielleicht weißt Du ja ein schönes Gewässer, daß irgendwo zwischen Kolkwitz und Berlin liegt und auch im Sommer gut fischt?

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## messerfisch (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Naja wir wollten doch eh mal soeine Art von Treffen veranstalten!!!Aber mit dem Gewässer ist das so eine Sache! Ich kenne auch keins wo man mal zusammen hin könnte !Alle die ich kenne sind etwas weiter weg ........


gruß Max:vik:


----------



## archi69 (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Moin!


> Vielleicht weißt Du ja ein schönes Gewässer, daß irgendwo zwischen Kolkwitz und Berlin liegt und auch im Sommer gut fischt?


Da wäre der Mühlenfließ (DAV) bei Goyatz, der in den Schwielochsee fließt. Barsche, Alande, Hechte, Weißfische...(früher sogar mal Forellen!) schwer zu fangen, auch nicht mehr so viel drin wie früher, da die Seefischer die Mündung mit Reusen zustellen, aber wär doch ne Herausforderung. Relativ bewuchsfrei, daher gut zu "bewerfen", aus Gewässerverzeichnis:
"C 09-204 Das Lieberoser-Doberburger Mühlenfließ, von Jamlitz bis zur Mündung in den Schwielochsee 14.77 ha"



> Alle die ich kenne sind etwas weiter weg ........


Wie weit weg denn?

archi


----------



## archi69 (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*



> Da wäre der Mühlenfließ (DAV) bei Goyatz...



Nee, brauchen wir nicht zu machen, war am WE mal vorsondieren, total zugekrautet, nicht mehr geeignet....


----------



## messerfisch (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Schade!!!! Sonst noch ideen???


gruß Max


----------



## archi69 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Na, was läuft so???


----------



## messerfisch (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Tja leider nicht Viel !!! ERst in 2 Wochen hegt es an mein Äschengewässer!!! Und bei dir???


gruß Max:vik:


----------



## archi69 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Dito...sitze nur noch im Büro herum...|gr:


----------



## messerfisch (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

HI Leute ich wollte mal fragen was eigentlich mit unserem Treff ist?


gruß max


----------



## Tisie (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hi Max,

mach doch mal einen Gewässer-Vorschlag 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## archi69 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Moins!

Genau!!! |bigeyes

Und ich hätte dieses WE sogar.... *ZEIT* !!!!!!
:vik::vik::vik:

Aber das ist alles wohl etwas zu kurzfristig...#d

Gruß
archi


----------



## messerfisch (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Das ist es ja!!!! Ich wüsste nichts!Außer auf Rapfen.....


----------



## Tisie (14. August 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hi,

wie läuft's bei Euch momentan mit der Fliege?

Ich war in letzter Zeit nur mit der Spinnrute unterwegs, die Forellenbäche sind teilweise zugewachsen |evil:

Ich würde vorschlagen, daß wir unser FliFi-Treffen im Herbst machen und schön auf Hecht fischen. Was meint Ihr?

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## messerfisch (14. August 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Ja müssen wir mal sehen! Ich bin im Oktober auf jedenfall noch mal auf Äsche! Ich habe in den 2 Wochen Urlaub über 20 Äschen gefangen und die größte war 38cm!

Aber sonst gerne! Auf Hecht Aber wo????



gruß Max


----------



## Tisie (15. August 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Petri Heil, Max, Du scheinst da ja ein schönes Äschenflüßchen zu haben.

Auf Hecht kann man gut im Rhinluch angeln, aber das wäre für Archi ziemlich weit. Die Spree soll ja oberhalb von Berlin auch sehr schön sein und einen guten Hechtbestand haben, das wäre vielleicht günstiger? Ich bin aber auch für andere Vorschläge offen.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## messerfisch (15. August 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Ja das stimmt un das in Norddeutschland mit den Äschen! Das ist schon schön!


Ist das rhinluch das gleiche wie der rhinkanal?


gruß Max


----------



## Tisie (15. August 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hi Max,

im Rhinluch gibt es einige Gräben, Flüßchen und Kanäle, in denen man gut Hecht angeln kann - der Rhinkanal ist nur einer davon 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## messerfisch (15. August 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Achso?!?! Naja müssen wir mal gucken was wir dann machen!


erstmal hören was die anderen sagen!



gruß Max:vik:


----------



## archi69 (15. August 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Moin Gemeinde,

viel ist nicht passiert. War mal am Stechlinsee und habe mit der Fliege Maränen gefangen, war sehr interessant!

Ansonsten eher lau....Ich versteh auch nicht, warum ich an meinem Hausfließ nichts an den Haken bekomme...zumindest mit Fliege nicht. Setze ich mich hin, füttere mit Mais an, dauerts nicht lange und Döbel, fette Brassen und Karpfen liegen im Kescher...Aber weder auf Naßfliege, Nymphe oder Streamer geht irgendwas, die sind einfach fliegenresistent die Biester!

Zum Herbst. Mit dem Rhinluch hätte ich kein Problem, ist eigentlich nicht zu weit! Ggf. kann man ja auch 2 Tage bleiben, damit es sich lohnt....Allerdings muss sich erst mal warten, bis meine Hechtrute repariert ist, da ist mir die Spitze abgebrochen und nun kommt eine Solitip ran.

Schön, dass ich mal wieder einer gemeldet hat... 

Gruß
archi


----------



## Tisie (16. August 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hi Archi,

das mit den Maränen auf Fliege finde ich sehr interessant, erzähl mal mehr davon.

Wie hast Du denn Deine Hechtrute geschrottet? Baust Du die Solitip selbst ein oder läßt Du das machen? Ansonsten hätte ich auch noch eine passende Ersatzrute für Dich, siehe Signatur 

Daß es an Deinem Hausflüßchen nicht mit der Fliege klappt ist schon seltsam. Hast Du es auch mal an einer angefütterten Stelle mit Fliege probiert?

Ist ja super, daß Du auch in's Rhinluch kommen würdest, aber vielleicht finden wir ja auch noch was im Süden von Berlin?! Hast Du schonmal in der Spree auf Hecht geangelt?

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## archi69 (16. August 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hallo!



> das mit den Maränen auf Fliege finde ich sehr interessant, erzähl mal mehr davon.


Mach ich dann am Rhinluch....



> Baust Du die Solitip selbst ein oder läßt Du das machen?


Das lasse ich natürlich machen, vom Theo Matschewsky, hier bekommt man Infos:
www.solitip.de



> Daß es an Deinem Hausflüßchen nicht mit der Fliege klappt ist schon seltsam. Hast Du es auch mal an einer angefütterten Stelle mit Fliege probiert?


Nee, finde ich persönlich auch irgendwie, naja, komisch und nicht ganz fliegenfischerkonform...oder?



> Hast Du schonmal in der Spree auf Hecht geangelt?


 Zwecklos, in unseren Breiten ist die Spree kein gutes Hechtgewässer, sind auch nur Schniepel drin, also gezieltes HEchtfischen ist nicht ratsam.

So, schönes WE!

Gruß
archi


----------



## Tisie (16. August 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hi Archi,



archi69 schrieb:


> Mach ich dann am Rhinluch....


Du machst es ja spannend 



archi69 schrieb:


> Nee, finde ich persönlich auch irgendwie, naja, komisch und nicht ganz fliegenfischerkonform...oder?


das sehe ich grundsätzlich genauso, aber so wäre jedenfalls gewähleistet, daß die Fische beim Versuch mit der Fliege auch am Platz sind  ... manchmal ist es ja recht schwierig herauszufinden, ob die Fische nur nicht beißen oder gar nicht am Platz sind.



archi69 schrieb:


> Das lasse ich natürlich machen, vom Theo Matschewsky, hier bekommt man Infos:
> www.solitip.de


Interessant ... die Rute möchte ich dann unbedingt mal werfen 

Dir auch ein schönes WE!

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## archi69 (19. August 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hallo Matthias,

dazu noch mal 





> manchmal ist es ja recht schwierig herauszufinden, ob die Fische nur nicht beißen oder gar nicht am Platz sind.



Definitiv sind Fische da. Ich sehe sie ja teilweise an der Oberfläche oder direkt vor mir kurz unter der Oberfläche (Döbel)...Das frustet schon.#c

Vielleicht gibts ja ein tackle-Problem, Vorfach oder so?(12-16er Stroft) ... Fliegentechnisch habe ich fast alles schon probiert...:c

Ja, ist eben kein Bergfluß mit dauerhungrigen Forellen...;+

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Tisie (19. August 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hi Martin,



archi69 schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibts ja ein tackle-Problem, Vorfach oder so?(12-16er Stroft) ... Fliegentechnisch habe ich fast alles schon probiert...:c


am Gerät liegt es sicher nicht. Eine 12er-16er Spitze ist schon sehr dünn, da stört sich kein Döbel dran. Ich fische in verkrauteten Gewässern mit 22er-24er Spitze auf Döbel und Forellen, das klappt schon.

Wie groß sind denn die Döbel und wie verhalten sie sich? Hast Du Dich mal angepirscht, so daß sich die Fische nicht sehen? Wenn die an der Oberfläsche aktiv sind, sollte es eigentlich mit der Trockenfliege (z.B. 'ne dicke Käferimitation) klappen, wenn Du aus der Deckung heraus wirfst.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## archi69 (20. August 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Matthias,

Deckung ist nicht, stell Dir bitte einen kanalartigen Fließ vor, Breite ca. 15 m, Tiefe 1-1,5m. Kaum Uferbewuchs. Da muss man schon auf dem Bauch liegend werfen können....:q

Jedenfalls stört man die Fische kaum, Döbel tauchen plötzlich vor einem auf und schwimmen lässig davon. #q

Im Frühjahr habe ich ja mal einen erwischt...am gegenüberliegenden Ufer...lange her...seitdem nichts mehr.#c

Aber noch ist dadurch meine flammende Freude am FliFischen nicht getrübt!

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Tisie (20. August 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hi Martin,

ich glaube, ich muß mir das mal vor Ort anschauen  ... wenn es nur nicht so weit wäre.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## messerfisch (24. August 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Tja und was sagt ihr zu unserem Treffen?


gruß Max :vik:


----------



## archi69 (25. August 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Tja, war doch *Rhinluch* geplant im Oktober, oder?


----------



## Tisie (25. August 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*



archi69 schrieb:


> Tja, war doch *Rhinluch* geplant im Oktober, oder?


Hatten wir erstmal so ins Auge gefasst ...

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## archi69 (27. August 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Moin, bis auf der erste Oktoberwochenende habe ich noch nichts verplant...
|wavey:


----------



## messerfisch (3. September 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Und wo liegt das?

gruß Max 


PS: und was fängt man da??


----------



## Tisie (3. September 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hi Max,

die Fehrbelliner Wasserstraße (schiffbarer Teil) bzw. den Rhinkanal (nicht schiffbarer Teil) findest Du bei Google Maps - ein bißchen mehr Eigeninitiative bitte :m ... ich fische dort auf Döbel, Hecht & Barsch. Dieses Jahr habe ich es aber noch kein einziges Mal geschafft :g

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## archi69 (4. September 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hallo,

na dann wird es aber allerallerhöchste Zeit!!!!!!!!!#d

Gruß#h


----------



## messerfisch (4. September 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Aufjeden!


----------



## Tisie (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hi Max & Martin,

zu unserem Treffen am Rhinkanal ... als ich am Wochenende meine Tochter von meinen Schwiegereltern abgeholt habe, bin ich über die B5 durch's Rhinluch gefahren (Autobahn war So nachmittag dicht) und die Kanäle sind noch ziemlich zugekrautet. Ich würde vorschlagen, daß wir eher Ende Oktober/Anfang November ins Auge fassen, damit wir gut mit der Fliege fischen können. Mit Softjerks und Texas-Rig geht's jetzt natürlich auch schon auf Hecht und Barsch, aber wir wollen ja mit dem Streamer fischen 

Seid Ihr mal wieder mit der Fliege los gewesen?

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## messerfisch (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Ne leider nicht! 


Und du?

gruß Max:m


----------



## Tisie (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hi Max,



messerfisch schrieb:


> Und du?


nein, nicht mit der Fliege  ... und seit ich meine neue Spinnrute fische, fange ich auch auf Gummi nichts vernünftiges mehr (von zwei Standardbarschen mal abgesehen) :g

So langsam bekomme ich aber richtig Lust, mal wieder die 7/8er Rute auszupacken, die 8er Kurzkeule aufzuziehen und 'nen dicken Streamer anzutüddeln |rolleyes

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## archi69 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hallo!



> Ich würde vorschlagen, daß wir eher Ende Oktober/Anfang November ins Auge fassen, damit wir gut mit der Fliege fischen können.



Okay, bleiben wir mal dran.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Tisie (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hi M&M, #h

wie sieht es übernächstes WE (01./02.11.) bei Euch aus?

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Ute (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Vielleicht habt ihr auch mal Lust, an der Ostsee zu angeln. Ich kann Euch eine günstige Unterkunft anbieten.


----------



## messerfisch (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*



Tisie schrieb:


> Hi M&M, #h
> 
> wie sieht es übernächstes WE (01./02.11.) bei Euch aus?
> 
> Gruß, Matthias




Weiß noch nicht! Kann ich erst kurzfristig sagen!




sry Max


----------



## archi69 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Schlecht....Das WE drauf wäre besser.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Tisie (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hi Martin & Max,

ist ja schade, daß es am 01./02.11. mit dem Hechtstreamern nicht klappt 

Das Wochenende danach (08./09.11.) kann ich definitiv nicht und das Wochenende danach (15./16.11.) wahrscheinlich auch nicht. Die darauffolgende Woche ist Boots- und Angelmesse in Berlin (19.-23.11.), da wird's dann mit Angeln am Wochenende auch eher eng. Na mal schauen ... Ende November/Anfang Dezember beißen die Hechte auch ganz hervorragend #6

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Viper5684 (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

genau und dann komm ich mit


----------



## archi69 (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hey, noch einer!

Na dann Dezember, da schmeckt der Glühwein ohnehin besser....#6

Wir sollten da jetzt aber wirklich mal dran bleiben.

Gruß
Martin

PS: Hat einer nen Tip, wo ich knotbares Stahlvorfach von der Rolle herbekomme?


----------



## messerfisch (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

also ich habe eins aber das habe ich von meinem Händler! 
Den Namen kann ich dir ja nochmal sagen.....

gruß Max


----------



## Tisie (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hi Martin,

klar bleiben wir da dran!

Stahl und Knoten mache ich gar nicht, ich vertraue da lieber Klemmhülsen. Zum Fliegenfischen auf Hecht verwende ich Hardmono oder 20kg Flexonit, das verkraftet die beim Werfen der großen Streamer auftretenden Kräfte ganz gut. Ansonsten (hauptsächlich mit der Spinnrute) Flexonit in 11kg und Drennan Softstrand in 6,8kg. Die verkaufsüblichen Längen um 5m halten 'ne ganze Weile, wenn man nicht so viele Hänger hat 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## archi69 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Arrrg!!! ... Hochzerr!!! 

Wollte nur mal erinnern. Jetzt ist Mitte November und für Anfang Dezember, wie geplant, sollten wir JETZT planen!

Also: Gut wäre ein Sonnabend. Treffen so früh wie möglich, oder nötig? Ich hab kein Problem, früh um 5 loszufahren (um 7 da?).
Es muss nur der Treffpunkt festgelegt werden. 

Matthias, ich glaub, Du hast schon meine Handquatschen-Nummer?

Gruß
Martin


----------



## archi69 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hallo.

Zu Test- und Wurfübungszwecken, und damit ich mich beim Treffen nicht allzu sehr blamiere...:g bin ich gestern mal raus und habe dicke Streamer gewedelt, gekaufte, mächtig aufgeplusterte Dinger.
Bis zum Dunkelwerden ging nichts, dann habe ich nur probehalber einen kleinen und spartanisch selbstgebundenen für einen letzten Wurf angetüdelt und schnapp!...naja, hat nur zu einem 41er gereicht...

Das wird dann Ende Dezember hoffentlich anders!

Martin


----------



## Tisie (30. November 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hey Martin,

Petri Heil, freut mich für Dich #6

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Flyfisher01 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Petri Heil zu diesem Fang #6hat bestimmt Spass gemacht mit den zu kämpfen .
Oder ???


----------



## archi69 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Meinst Du das ernst? Hey, der war einundvierzig, 41! Da war kein großer Kampf angesagt.........#c


----------



## Flyfisher01 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Klar mein ich das ernst und manchmal kämpfen die kleinen mehr als die großen soviel dazu .


----------



## messerfisch (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Hi Flifischer

Aber doch nicht mehr bei den Wassertemperaturen?!?!?!


gruß Max:vik:


----------



## Tisie (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Berliner Fliegenfischertreff*

Moin,

ein 41er Hecht wird nie ein großer Kämpfer sein, egal wie warm das Wasser ist  ... bei 'nem 41er Barsch ist das schon anders :k

Gruß, Matthias


----------

